# Tradito, che fare ora?



## sicomeno (8 Settembre 2012)

Salve a tutti,

racconto la mia storia brevemente: sono sposato da poco più di 5 anni e posso dire che ho sempre avuto fiducia di mia moglie, non mi ha mai fatto pensare a qualcosa che potesse sfociare in un tradimento. Per motivi personali sono dovuto stare fuori 3 mesi da casa (questo da Ottobre a Dicembre dello scorso anno). Nulla di preoccupante stare fuori 3 mesi secondo me, la nostra relazione la consideravo solida, alcune volte si litiga come tutte le coppie ma sempre abbiamo risolto le cose tra di noi, oltretutto a livello sessuale ci troviamo benissimo. Lei aveva iniziato già da un paio di anni a frequentare una palestra, ma quando tornai da questi 3 mesi la vedevo sempre concentrata sulla palestra, sembrava diventata una cosa molto importante andare li. Nel frattempo poi abbiamo anche cambiato casa e città. Così alcuni giorni fa inizio a indagare facendo domande, non avevo nessuna certezza che lei mi avesse tradito ma avevo una sensazione strana (un prurito? ). Messa alle strette ha confessato che si é vista con un tipo per un tempo durante quei 3 mesi di mia assenza, ci é uscita e sono andati anche in motel una volta. Lei dice che non é potuta arrivare in fondo alla cosa, e che non hanno fatto sesso...che lei non ha piú visto quel tipo e che si é pentita nel momento stesso che stava li per farlo. Io ovviamente non le credo ma so per certo che il tipo non lo vede piú.

Ora sono abbastanza triste, lei dice che é stato un errore grandissimo, io dopo le prime fasi di rigetto totale ho pensato di poterla perdonare (ma come?) e non l'ho cacciata da casa ma ho capito una cosa fondamentale: ora ho un vantaggio sopra di lei a livello psicologico che mi permetterebbe fare qualunque cosa, anche perché io non l'ho mai tradita e non lo farò credo. Lei é cambiata é diventata un agnellino, fa qualunque cosa le chiedo...

cosa devo fare? come potrei sentirmi meglio? ora mi sento strano, ho una sensazione come di rassegnazione ma al tempo stesso di forza interiore come non avevo mai avuto prima, mi sento in una qualche maniera piú libero ora..?! come puó essere? io credo di non amarla piú.


----------



## robiballerin (8 Settembre 2012)

*confessioni estorte*

fossi in te non crederei a tua moglie, ha ammesso il minimo e se vuoi sapere la verità prova a moltiplicare il tutto per 5.i traditori ammettono sempre e solo il minimo indispensabile,
a parte questo dovresti chiederti se ciò che vi lega è amore visto che pochi mesi di distanza sono stati sufficenti a tradirti.
Ed al di la del sesso che stai tranquillo c'è stato e non solamente una volta (mai vista una donna adulta e sposata che arrivata in una camera d'albergo si ritira perchè"non se la sente") chiediti se vale la pena ingoiare il rospo e continuare ad andare avanti in un rapporto con una persona che non ti ama come tu credevi (altrimenti non ti avrebbe tradito) ,che ti porterà solo dolore e rabbia e della quale non avrai mai più fiducia...
io la pianterei in asso e starei ad osservare il suo comportamento solo così forse potrai capire chi è e chi hai sposato veramente....
A parte tutto mi spiace e convinciti che l'immagine che si ha nella mente di chi si ama spesso non corrisponde alla realtà,,


----------



## contepinceton (8 Settembre 2012)

robiballerin ha detto:


> fossi in te non crederei a tua moglie, ha ammesso il minimo e se vuoi sapere la verità prova a moltiplicare il tutto per 5.i traditori ammettono sempre e solo il minimo indispensabile,
> a parte questo dovresti chiederti se ciò che vi lega è amore visto che pochi mesi di distanza sono stati sufficenti a tradirti.
> Ed al di la del sesso che stai tranquillo c'è stato e non solamente una volta (mai vista una donna adulta e sposata che arrivata in una camera d'albergo si ritira perchè"non se la sente") chiediti se vale la pena ingoiare il rospo e continuare ad andare avanti in un rapporto con una persona che non ti ama come tu credevi (altrimenti non ti avrebbe tradito) ,che ti porterà solo dolore e rabbia e della quale non avrai mai più fiducia...
> io la pianterei in asso e starei ad osservare il suo comportamento solo così forse potrai capire chi è e chi hai sposato veramente....
> A parte tutto mi spiace e convinciti che l'immagine che si ha nella mente di chi si ama spesso non corrisponde alla realtà,,


Comunque posso testimoniare che è capitato che si è arrivati in camera e non si è riusciti a fare niente eh?
Proprio perchè una ti dice...
Mi sono spinta troppo oltre: piantiamola qua.
Sul resto concordo che non si possa credere a nulla di quanto viene estorto con domande pressanti.
Ma ti confermo che esiste la adulta sposata che arrivata alla camera d'albergo poi si ritira....


































che poi ti richiami la settimana dopo è un'altra storia.
Ma al che le dici...senti mi hai fregato l'altra volta, adesso non mi interessa più.
E amen.


----------



## sicomeno (8 Settembre 2012)

Comunque posso testimoniare che è capitato che si è arrivati in camera e non si è riusciti a fare niente eh?
Proprio perchè una ti dice...
Mi sono spinta troppo oltre: piantiamola qua.
Sul resto concordo che non si possa credere a nulla di quanto viene estorto con domande pressanti.
Ma ti confermo che esiste la adulta sposata che arrivata alla camera d'albergo poi si ritira....




































contepinceton ha detto:


> che poi ti richiami la settimana dopo è un'altra storia.
> Ma al che le dici...senti mi hai fregato l'altra volta, adesso non mi interessa più.
> E amen.


Ma alla fine che cambia, ti dico una cosa io se fossi stato nei panni del tizio avrei fatto la stessa cosa, amen. Il problema é di mia moglie, e ora ha mandato tutto a puttane (oddio magari ce devo andare pure io...)


----------



## lunaiena (8 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Comunque posso testimoniare che è capitato che si è arrivati in camera e non si è riusciti a fare niente eh?
> Proprio perchè una ti dice...
> Mi sono spinta troppo oltre: piantiamola qua.
> Sul resto concordo che non si possa credere a nulla di quanto viene estorto con domande pressanti.
> ...



Quoto...


----------



## lunaiena (8 Settembre 2012)

sicomeno ha detto:


> Salve a tutti,
> 
> racconto la mia storia brevemente: sono sposato da poco più di 5 anni e posso dire che ho sempre avuto fiducia di mia moglie, non mi ha mai fatto pensare a qualcosa che potesse sfociare in un tradimento. Per motivi personali sono dovuto stare fuori 3 mesi da casa (questo da Ottobre a Dicembre dello scorso anno). Nulla di preoccupante stare fuori 3 mesi secondo me, la nostra relazione la consideravo solida, alcune volte si litiga come tutte le coppie ma sempre abbiamo risolto le cose tra di noi, oltretutto a livello sessuale ci troviamo benissimo. Lei aveva iniziato già da un paio di anni a frequentare una palestra, ma quando tornai da questi 3 mesi la vedevo sempre concentrata sulla palestra, sembrava diventata una cosa molto importante andare li. Nel frattempo poi abbiamo anche cambiato casa e città. Così alcuni giorni fa inizio a indagare facendo domande, non avevo nessuna certezza che lei mi avesse tradito ma avevo una sensazione strana (un prurito? ). Messa alle strette ha confessato che si é vista con un tipo per un tempo durante quei 3 mesi di mia assenza, ci é uscita e sono andati anche in motel una volta. Lei dice che non é potuta arrivare in fondo alla cosa, e che non hanno fatto sesso...che lei non ha piú visto quel tipo e che si é pentita nel momento stesso che stava li per farlo. Io ovviamente non le credo ma so per certo che il tipo non lo vede piú.
> 
> ...



In tre mesi non vi siete mai visti?


----------



## Niko74 (8 Settembre 2012)

*R: Tradito, che fare ora?*

Robiballerin ha scritto tutto quello che avrei scritto io.


----------



## Spider (8 Settembre 2012)

sicomeno ha detto:


> Salve a tutti,
> 
> racconto la mia storia brevemente: sono sposato da poco più di 5 anni e posso dire che ho sempre avuto fiducia di mia moglie, non mi ha mai fatto pensare a qualcosa che potesse sfociare in un tradimento. Per motivi personali sono dovuto stare fuori 3 mesi da casa (questo da Ottobre a Dicembre dello scorso anno). Nulla di preoccupante stare fuori 3 mesi secondo me, la nostra relazione la consideravo solida, alcune volte si litiga come tutte le coppie ma sempre abbiamo risolto le cose tra di noi, oltretutto a livello sessuale ci troviamo benissimo. Lei aveva iniziato già da un paio di anni a frequentare una palestra, ma quando tornai da questi 3 mesi la vedevo sempre concentrata sulla palestra, sembrava diventata una cosa molto importante andare li. Nel frattempo poi abbiamo anche cambiato casa e città. Così alcuni giorni fa inizio a indagare facendo domande, non avevo nessuna certezza che lei mi avesse tradito ma avevo una sensazione strana (un prurito? ). Messa alle strette ha confessato che si é vista con un tipo per un tempo durante quei 3 mesi di mia assenza, ci é uscita e sono andati anche in motel una volta. Lei dice che non é potuta arrivare in fondo alla cosa, e che non hanno fatto sesso...che lei non ha piú visto quel tipo e che si é pentita nel momento stesso che stava li per farlo. Io ovviamente non le credo ma so per certo che il tipo non lo vede piú.
> 
> ...


io invece fino a prova contraria, crederei in tua moglie..
quello che ti ha detto il conte, può accadere.. per esempio a me personalmente è accaduto.
Mi soffermeri invece su questa forza psicologiaca che senti di avere... brutto segno.
Sicuro, sicuro... che non aspettavi il momento? facile allora liberasi e sentirsi libero, l'altro ti ha offerto il fianco.
Un tradimento neanche consumato, e già sei pronto ad affermare che non ami più.


----------



## Tebe (8 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> io invece fino a prova contraria, crederei in tua moglie..
> quello che ti ha detto il conte, può accadere.. per esempio a me personalmente è accaduto.
> Mi soffermeri invece su questa forza psicologiaca che senti di avere... brutto segno.
> Sicuro, sicuro... che non aspettavi il momento? facile allora liberasi e sentirsi libero, l'altro ti ha offerto il fianco.
> Un tradimento neanche consumato, e già sei pronto ad affermare che non ami più.


Bravo Spider, quoto e se posso approvo.


----------



## lunaiena (8 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> io invece fino a prova contraria, crederei in tua moglie..
> quello che ti ha detto il conte, può accadere.. per esempio a me personalmente è accaduto.
> Mi soffermeri invece su questa forza psicologiaca che senti di avere... brutto segno.
> Sicuro, sicuro... che non aspettavi il momento? facile allora liberasi e sentirsi libero, l'altro ti ha offerto il fianco.
> Un tradimento neanche consumato, e già sei pronto ad affermare che non ami più.



Ci ho pensato anch'io ...
ma ci sarà sicuramente qualcos'altro ...


----------



## sicomeno (8 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> io invece fino a prova contraria, crederei in tua moglie..
> quello che ti ha detto il conte, può accadere.. per esempio a me personalmente è accaduto.
> Mi soffermeri invece su questa forza psicologiaca che senti di avere... brutto segno.
> Sicuro, sicuro... che non aspettavi il momento? facile allora liberasi e sentirsi libero, l'altro ti ha offerto il fianco.
> Un tradimento neanche consumato, e già sei pronto ad affermare che non ami più.


Beh questo "vantaggio" psicologico che sento ora é scaturito esattamente nel momento in cui ha confessato di avermi tradito. Ho pensato dentro di me che comunque io sono sempre stato nel giusto, se c'era un problema di coppia cercavo di affrontarlo anche andando in contro a brutte crisi ma tradire é solo da vigliacchi secondo me. 

Non aspettavo assolutamente il  momento, per varie cose che non posso stare qui a raccontare io ci ho investito (non denaro eh, tempo persone amici familiari) tutto me stesso in questo rapporto ed ora mi trovo veramente male, era l'unica persona di cui mi fidavo ciecamente. Ora manco gli lascerei in custodia un gatto per dire... non mi fido.

Poi sul fatto che non hanno consumato c'é poco da dire, una che arriva a prendere il pisello in mano sul letto all'amante giá é abbastanza.


----------



## sicomeno (8 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> In tre mesi non vi siete mai visti?


no, ero fuori a molti km di distanza.


----------



## Spider (8 Settembre 2012)

sicomeno ha detto:


> Beh questo "vantaggio" psicologico che sento ora é scaturito esattamente nel momento in cui ha confessato di avermi tradito. Ho pensato dentro di me che comunque io sono sempre stato nel giusto, se c'era un problema di coppia cercavo di affrontarlo anche andando in contro a brutte crisi ma tradire é solo da vigliacchi secondo me.
> 
> Non aspettavo assolutamente il  momento, per varie cose che non posso stare qui a raccontare io ci ho investito (non denaro eh, tempo persone amici familiari) tutto me stesso in questo rapporto ed ora mi trovo veramente male, era l'unica persona di cui mi fidavo ciecamente. Ora manco gli lascerei in custodia un gatto per dire... non mi fido.
> 
> *Poi sul fatto che non hanno consumato c'é poco da dire, una che arriva a prendere il pisello in mano sul letto all'amante giá é abbastanza.*


*

*cazzo ma stai peggio de Stermy...
Ok, ha toccato un pisello, magari lo ha pure smanettato... ma è tornata indietro, non ti basta?
vuoi proprio il sangue da una persona, solo io, solo io nessuna tentazione...peggio di una statua di marmo.
hai fallito e non ti amo più... sa tanto di ripicca.
magari ha fatto un paragone.. e ha scelto te... l'amore è anche scegliere sai?
anche scegliere fisicamente...


----------



## Tebe (8 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> [/B]cazzo ma stai peggio de Stermy...
> Ok, ha toccato un pisello, magari lo ha pure smanettato... ma è tornata indietro, non ti basta?
> vuoi proprio il sangue da una persona, solo io, solo io nessuna tentazione...peggio di una statua di marmo.
> hai fallito e non ti amo più... sa tanto di ripicca.
> ...


Ciao Sico, benvenuto (si fa per dire)

Spider...lui parte dall'assunto che è sempre stato nel giusto, l'ha scritto prima.
Cosa vuoi che ascolti?

E poi è a botta calda....
sappiamo tutti che si sta come i pazzi.

Non oso pensare  avesse scoperto una relazione di mesi.
Minchia


----------



## Spider (8 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ciao Sico, benvenuto (si fa per dire)
> 
> Spider...lui parte dall'assunto che è sempre stato nel giusto, l'ha scritto prima.
> Cosa vuoi che ascolti?
> ...


tebe, quanto sei dolce... mamma mia,
ma io sono innamorato di te!!!
è vero .. sta sotto botta, rabbia , dolore, orgoglio...
mi ci vuole un attimo ad andargli dietro.
Ma questo le conosce le storie qui dentro?
Parla di una sbucciatura al ginocchio.. a chi ha perso una gamba intera.
Ciao SIco, benvenuto...


----------



## Tebe (8 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> tebe, quanto sei dolce... mamma mia,
> ma io sono innamorato di te!!!
> è vero .. sta sotto botta, rabbia , dolore, orgoglio...
> mi ci vuole un attimo ad andargli dietro.
> ...


Dolce con te. Lo sono sempre stata, almeno mi sembra.
Ricordo ancora un 3d di qualche mese fa a notte fonda, non ricordo il titolo, in cui tu eri davvero davvero giù.
E abbiamo postato parecchio. E stranamente non ti ho "cazziato".

No, credo che lui non le conosca le storie qui dentro.
Cosa vuoi che gliene importi?
Sta in botta. Sente solo il suo dolore e basta.
dagli tempo. 
Facciamolo sfogare.
Non mettiamogli misure al dolore, ognuno ha il suo metro.

Prendiamo atto che sta male.
Poi capirà lui,magari insieme a noi, _quanto_ è questo dolore, anche confrontandosi.







Minchia mi sto facendo vomitare da sola.


----------



## Lucrezia (8 Settembre 2012)

Concordo con Spider. La tua reazione è un pessimo segno ovvero, a prescindere dal tradimento (presunto tale o effettivo che sia), getta una luce abbastanza inquietante sulla relazione. Mi viene il forte sospetto che inconsciamente tu desiderassi essere tradito o poterti sentir tradito, per "guadagnare" il diritto a fare determinate cose o a sentirti in un determinato modo, cose o sentimenti che normalmente pensi di non poterti concedere ma che vorresti. Ora, non importa che tu mi dica che NON volevi essere tradito, perchè a meno che tu non sia molto, molto aperto e molto, molto in contatto con te stesso, se così fosse non te ne accorgeresti certo subito (o forse mai).
Però ti chiedo, per favore, di pensarci seriamente. Non vorrei assolutamente che questa venisse presa come un'apologia dei traditori, perchè ciò non vuole assolutamente essere, ma accade spesso che il partner in qualche modo "chieda" all'altro di tradirlo, e che questo esegua. Sono messaggi subliminali che mandiamo, e se tu per qualche motivo chiedi inconsciamente questo, è meglio saperlo e lavoraci subito, così magari non ti ricapita, no? Anche perchè...il fatto che lei abbia confessato così prontamente è abbastanza atipico, no? Sembra quasi che questa "superiorità" e "libertà" te l'abbia fornita su un piatto d'argento con molta facilità. Fra l'altro, se è vero quello che dice (e secondo me potrebbe esserlo) la poveretta alla fin fine manco voleva davvero tradirti...indi per cui, insomma, se ti va pensaci, se non ti va pazienza ;-)


----------



## sicomeno (9 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ciao Sico, benvenuto (si fa per dire)
> 
> Spider...lui parte dall'assunto che è sempre stato nel giusto, l'ha scritto prima.
> Cosa vuoi che ascolti?
> ...


Che sono a botta calda ok, ma quello che ho scritto lo penso e lo pensavo anche a freddo. Se una donna prende in mano o in bocca un pisello credo che si tratti di un tradimento, ci sta l'attrazione fisica e il contatto intimo, molto intimo. 

Sto ragionando, credo di essere abbastanza freddo per capire alcune cose, una di queste é che io con tutti i litigi o cose che non andavano, comunque non l'ho mai tradita perché pensavo a lei quando mi si aprivano possibilitá, ma non sono arrivato al massimo a una telefonata per chiarire e chiudere i discorsi sul nascere, SONO SPOSATO. Se abbiamo discussioni anche forti io cerco comunque di chiarire e risolvere, arrivare a compromessi sia per me che per lei. Tradire é la via facile, cosí peró non cresce il rapporto perché non si risolvono i problemi e si prende una via corta che porta alla rottura nel caso si scopre.

A sto punto sta a me, io ho scritto sul forum per capire se qualcuno che é stato tradito ha poi perdonato e l'amore poi si é ripreso il posto dell'odio. Se la coppia poi si fortifica... vorrei sapere questo.


----------



## sicomeno (9 Settembre 2012)

Lucrezia ha detto:


> Concordo con Spider. La tua reazione è un pessimo segno ovvero, a prescindere dal tradimento (presunto tale o effettivo che sia), getta una luce abbastanza inquietante sulla relazione. Mi viene il forte sospetto che inconsciamente tu desiderassi essere tradito o poterti sentir tradito, per "guadagnare" il diritto a fare determinate cose o a sentirti in un determinato modo, cose o sentimenti che normalmente pensi di non poterti concedere ma che vorresti. Ora, non importa che tu mi dica che NON volevi essere tradito, perchè a meno che tu non sia molto, molto aperto e molto, molto in contatto con te stesso, se così fosse non te ne accorgeresti certo subito (o forse mai).
> Però ti chiedo, per favore, di pensarci seriamente. Non vorrei assolutamente che questa venisse presa come un'apologia dei traditori, perchè ciò non vuole assolutamente essere, ma accade spesso che il partner in qualche modo "chieda" all'altro di tradirlo, e che questo esegua. Sono messaggi subliminali che mandiamo, e se tu per qualche motivo chiedi inconsciamente questo, è meglio saperlo e lavoraci subito, così magari non ti ricapita, no? Anche perchè...il fatto che lei abbia confessato così prontamente è abbastanza atipico, no? Sembra quasi che questa "superiorità" e "libertà" te l'abbia fornita su un piatto d'argento con molta facilità. Fra l'altro, se è vero quello che dice (e secondo me potrebbe esserlo) la poveretta alla fin fine manco voleva davvero tradirti...indi per cui, insomma, se ti va pensaci, se non ti va pazienza ;-)


Questa cosa del "chiedere di tradirlo" proprio non esiste, pensa che parlando di queste cose minacciavo sempre con il taglio della testa e impacchettamento in valigia a pezzettini..... (ovvio per rendere l'idea...ahah). Quello che posso dirti é che a distanza si abbiamo litigato purtroppo nelle coppie succede, diciamo che non era un momento felicissimo, per soldi, casa progetti etc. fortunatamente il sesso va benone (anche due giorni dopo aver scoperto il tradimento forse c'é stata la miglior scopata che abbiamo fatto, ero incazzato ma non so come spiegartelo ero molto preso...). A questo punto quello che in lei é scattato é la voglia di non sentire piú problemi, di evadere...ma cosí non é giusto, pure io allora avrei potuto ma con che cuore?


----------



## Simy (9 Settembre 2012)

sicomeno ha detto:


> Che sono a botta calda ok, ma quello che ho scritto lo penso e lo pensavo anche a freddo. Se una donna prende in mano o in bocca un pisello credo che si tratti di un tradimento, ci sta l'attrazione fisica e il contatto intimo, molto intimo.
> 
> Sto ragionando, credo di essere abbastanza freddo per capire alcune cose, una di queste é che io con tutti i litigi o cose che non andavano, comunque non l'ho mai tradita perché pensavo a lei quando mi si aprivano possibilitá, ma non sono arrivato al massimo a una telefonata per chiarire e chiudere i discorsi sul nascere, SONO SPOSATO. Se abbiamo discussioni anche forti io cerco comunque di chiarire e risolvere, arrivare a compromessi sia per me che per lei. Tradire é la via facile, cosí peró non cresce il rapporto perché non si risolvono i problemi e si prende una via corta che porta alla rottura nel caso si scopre.
> 
> A sto punto sta a me, io ho scritto sul forum per capire se qualcuno che é stato tradito ha poi perdonato e l'amore poi si é ripreso il posto dell'odio. Se la coppia poi si fortifica... vorrei sapere questo.


ciao, 
benvenuto!
io concordo sul fatto che si tratti comunque di tradimento! io problemi in teoria si afforntano all'interno della coppia.

riguardo la perdono...quello dipende da te e da quanto sia tu che lei siate disposti a rinascere come coppia


----------



## FataIgnorante (9 Settembre 2012)

sicomeno ha detto:


> Salve a tutti,
> racconto la mia storia brevemente: sono sposato da poco più di 5 anni e posso dire che ho sempre avuto fiducia di mia moglie, non mi ha mai fatto pensare a qualcosa che potesse sfociare in un tradimento.


Male. Devi essere consapevole che niente è per forza per sempre.


sicomeno ha detto:


> Per motivi personali sono dovuto stare fuori 3 mesi da casa (questo da Ottobre a Dicembre dello scorso anno). Nulla di preoccupante stare fuori 3 mesi secondo me, la nostra relazione la consideravo solida, alcune volte si litiga come tutte le coppie ma sempre abbiamo risolto le cose tra di noi, oltretutto a livello sessuale ci troviamo benissimo.


 Questo lo dici tu , perchè ho conosciuto donne che dopo 15 anni che stavano con il partner pensavano ti sare bene sessualmente oppure non ci stavano bene per bene della coppia erano silenti.


sicomeno ha detto:


> Lei aveva iniziato già da un paio di anni a frequentare una palestra, ma quando tornai da questi 3 mesi la vedevo sempre concentrata sulla palestra, sembrava diventata una cosa molto importante andare li. Nel frattempo poi abbiamo anche cambiato casa e città.


Un paio d'anni, e solo gli ultimi tre mesi....


sicomeno ha detto:


> Così alcuni giorni fa inizio a indagare facendo domande, non avevo nessuna certezza che lei mi avesse tradito ma avevo una sensazione strana (un prurito? ). Messa alle strette ha confessato che si é vista con un tipo per un tempo durante quei 3 mesi di mia assenza, ci é uscita e sono andati anche in motel una volta. Lei dice che non é potuta arrivare in fondo alla cosa, e che non hanno fatto sesso...che lei non ha piú visto quel tipo e che si é pentita nel momento stesso che stava li per farlo. Io ovviamente non le credo ma so per certo che il tipo non lo vede piú.


 E come l'hai messa alle strette? Con prove di sms? Chiamate? Mail.... solo parole e con queste parole lei ti ha confessato quanto hai scritto? Roba strana...


sicomeno ha detto:


> Ora sono abbastanza triste, lei dice che é stato un errore grandissimo, io dopo le prime fasi di rigetto totale ho pensato di poterla perdonare (ma come?) e non l'ho cacciata da casa ma ho capito una cosa fondamentale: ora ho un vantaggio sopra di lei a livello psicologico che mi permetterebbe fare qualunque cosa, anche perché io non l'ho mai tradita e non lo farò credo. Lei é cambiata é diventata un agnellino, fa qualunque cosa le chiedo...


 Un agnellino??? Si vede che non avete figli allora. Una donna sposata in torto o in ragione , con il marito che la scopre o che lei scopra il marito non sarà mai in svantaggio.Mai.


sicomeno ha detto:


> cosa devo fare? come potrei sentirmi meglio? ora mi sento strano, ho una sensazione come di rassegnazione ma al tempo stesso di forza interiore come non avevo mai avuto prima, mi sento in una qualche maniera piú libero ora..?! come puó essere? io credo di non amarla piú.


Senti, ti voglio credere. Lasciala. Fine della cosa e torna "signorino". Semplice, dopo 5 anni di matrimonio e le tue affermazioni non sei pronto per una relazione paritaria, e forse non lo sei mai stato pronto.


----------



## sicomeno (9 Settembre 2012)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Male. Devi essere consapevole che niente è per forza per sempre.
> Questo lo dici tu , perchè ho conosciuto donne che dopo 15 anni che stavano con il partner pensavano ti sare bene sessualmente oppure non ci stavano bene per bene della coppia erano silenti.
> 
> Un paio d'anni, e solo gli ultimi tre mesi....
> ...


Allora, a livello sessuale non abbiamo problemi fidati, quello non é un punto che mi preoccupa, abbiamo un ottimo rapporto a letto. L'ho messa alle strette perché ho scoperto messaggi e cose su internet, lei negava ma alla fine gli ho detto semplicemente che se non mi diceva tutto lei se ne sarebbe dovuta andare via di casa.
Un agnellino, giá. Questa cosa in realtà mi lascia un po cosí, sinceramente ora mi sembra che potrei chiederle anche di strisciare per terra e lo farebbe, ma non voglio che sia cosí. 
Cosa posso dirti, io ho scritto qui per capire se in realtá é possibile riprendere un rapporto d'amore, mentre ora c'é solo rancore e odio da parte mia. Non capisco la tua reazione finale, non conosci la nostra storia e non sai quanto ci ho messo io dentro questa storia.

Sinceramente non riesco a capire come giustificare una traditrice, non trovo nessuna ragione, se c'era un problema si parla si risolve o si cerca di risolverlo insieme.

Qualcuno mi dica su quale basi dovrei cercare di perdonarla, qui su questo forum mi é stato detto che a volte uno sceglie e lei avrebbe scelto me...ma come funziona? provi la lunghezza del pisello, lo provi in funzione e glielo ridai indietro perché funziona male o é troppo moscio e riprendi il modello vecchio?

le mie domande sono serie eh, vorrei capire soprattutto da qualche donna come funziona questa cosa. Non sto qui a giudicare sto imparando.


----------



## Salomè (9 Settembre 2012)

sicomeno ha detto:


> Salve a tutti,
> 
> racconto la mia storia brevemente: sono sposato da poco più di 5 anni e posso dire che ho sempre avuto fiducia di mia moglie, non mi ha mai fatto pensare a qualcosa che potesse sfociare in un tradimento. Per motivi personali sono dovuto stare fuori 3 mesi da casa (questo da Ottobre a Dicembre dello scorso anno). Nulla di preoccupante stare fuori 3 mesi secondo me, la nostra relazione la consideravo solida, alcune volte si litiga come tutte le coppie ma sempre abbiamo risolto le cose tra di noi, oltretutto a livello sessuale ci troviamo benissimo. Lei aveva iniziato già da un paio di anni a frequentare una palestra, ma quando tornai da questi 3 mesi la vedevo sempre concentrata sulla palestra, sembrava diventata una cosa molto importante andare li. Nel frattempo poi abbiamo anche cambiato casa e città. Così alcuni giorni fa inizio a indagare facendo domande, non avevo nessuna certezza che lei mi avesse tradito ma avevo una sensazione strana (un prurito? ). Messa alle strette ha confessato che si é vista con un tipo per un tempo durante quei 3 mesi di mia assenza, ci é uscita e sono andati anche in motel una volta. Lei dice che non é potuta arrivare in fondo alla cosa, e che non hanno fatto sesso...che lei non ha piú visto quel tipo e che si é pentita nel momento stesso che stava li per farlo. Io ovviamente non le credo ma so per certo che il tipo non lo vede piú.
> 
> ...


Innanzitutto 'sta cosa del "vantaggio psicologico" mi sta sulle palle in una maniera incredibile. Il tradimento non ti dà nessun bonus extra da spendere al luna pork (cit.) o in qualsiasi comportamento disdicevole.
Tu non hai nessun tipo di vantaggio, a parte quello di poter riuscire a toccare il soffitto della camera semplicemente alzandoti dalla sedia.
Se credi di non amarla più, di non stimarla più a causa del tradimento o di come lei è ridotta adesso, e non hai intenzione di ricominciare...mollala.


----------



## sicomeno (9 Settembre 2012)

Salomè ha detto:


> Innanzitutto 'sta cosa del "vantaggio psicologico" mi sta sulle palle in una maniera incredibile. Il tradimento non ti dà nessun bonus extra da spendere al luna pork (cit.) o in qualsiasi comportamento disdicevole.
> Tu non hai nessun tipo di vantaggio, a parte quello di poter riuscire a toccare il soffitto della camera semplicemente alzandoti dalla sedia.
> Se credi di non amarla più, di non stimarla più a causa del tradimento o di come lei è ridotta adesso, e non hai intenzione di ricominciare...mollala.


Purtroppo é cosí, questo "vantaggio psicologico" c'é e rimarrá sempre. Ultimamente abbiamo visto un film che parlava di tradimenti, é palese il suo imbarazzo e ti assicuro che sto tentando di non mandare le cose in quel verso ma la societá parla di queste cose sia nei film, su internet etc.

Io sinceramente non vorrei averlo, é controproducente per me e per lei. Poi tu mi dici "Tu non hai nessun tipo di vantaggio, a parte quello di poter riuscire a toccare il soffitto della camera semplicemente alzandoti dalla sedia."
cosa posso risponderti, io se mi alzo dalla sedia e guardo in su vedo che c'é solo aria tra me e il soffitto. Mi dispiace che lei sia "ridotta" male ora ma la colpa é sua, io se devo stare con una donna voglio che sia forte, non sono mica suo padre che puó perdonargli tutto, io posso solo cercare di fargli capire cosa ha fatto. Se lei non lo riuscirá a capire, e soprattutto non riesce a capire come sto io beh cosa posso farci. Quando da marito diventi padre é la fine del rapporto, voglio una donna non una figlia da crescere.....


----------



## contepinceton (9 Settembre 2012)

sicomeno ha detto:


> Purtroppo é cosí, questo "vantaggio psicologico" c'é e rimarrá sempre. Ultimamente abbiamo visto un film che parlava di tradimenti, é palese il suo imbarazzo e ti assicuro che sto tentando di non mandare le cose in quel verso ma la societá parla di queste cose sia nei film, su internet etc.
> 
> Io sinceramente non vorrei averlo, é controproducente per me e per lei. Poi tu mi dici "Tu non hai nessun tipo di vantaggio, a parte quello di poter riuscire a toccare il soffitto della camera semplicemente alzandoti dalla sedia."
> cosa posso risponderti, io se mi alzo dalla sedia e guardo in su vedo che c'é solo aria tra me e il soffitto. Mi dispiace che lei sia "ridotta" male ora ma la colpa é sua, io se devo stare con una donna voglio che sia forte, non sono mica suo padre che puó perdonargli tutto, io posso solo cercare di fargli capire cosa ha fatto. Se lei non lo riuscirá a capire, e soprattutto non riesce a capire come sto io beh cosa posso farci. Quando da marito diventi padre é la fine del rapporto, voglio una donna non una figlia da crescere.....


Credimi il tuo vantaggio psicologico...sarà la tua rovina...
Ovvio che tutti noi vorremmo stare con la donna dei nostri sogni...
Ma un tradimento apre gli occhi della differenza tra sogno o realtà.

L'erba voglio non cresce nemmeno del giardino del re...

Piuttosto vediamo come accettare una moglie così come è.

Perdonala se lei di sua sponte riconosce ed ammette i suoi errori...
Cioè non fare il discorso se mi chiedi scusa ti perdono...


----------



## Annuccia (9 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ci ho pensato anch'io ...
> ma ci sarà sicuramente qualcos'altro ...


con la mente mi ritrovo a quel maledetto martedì...sapevo tutto da tempo..almeno qunto basta a sapere...
inizialmente mio marito farfugliando disse..
non c'è niente....per dirla tutta c'e stato soloUN BACIO....seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee e biancaneve esiste e anche il principe e i nani....
quando le mostrai le mail che avevo letto gelò...e poi raccontò tutto...


inizialmente si nega...è normale...
con questo non voglio assolutamente dire vhe non deve credere alla moglie...

ma portatemi qui il traditore che da subito ammette tutto....

si tenta di difendere l'indifendibile....
è normale...



e forse

lo farei pure io....



no??


----------



## contepinceton (9 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> con la mente mi ritrovo a quel maledetto martedì...sapevo tutto da tempo..almeno qunto basta a sapere...
> inizialmente mio marito farfugliando disse..
> non c'è niente....per dirla tutta c'e stato soloUN BACIO....seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee e biancaneve esiste e anche il principe e i nani....
> quando le mostrai le mail che avevo letto gelò...e poi raccontò tutto...
> ...


Beh come dire...
Però almeno le mail ti hanno fatto vedere come è lui con un'altra che non sei tu no?
Hanno aggiunto conoscenza no?

Beh un traditore che insomma ammette tutto candidamente...saria...ben non trovo il termine...atip...


----------



## Annuccia (9 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh come dire...
> Però almeno le mail ti hanno fatto vedere come è lui con un'altra che non sei tu no?
> Hanno aggiunto conoscenza no?
> 
> Beh un traditore che insomma ammette tutto candidamente...saria...ben non trovo il termine...atip...


beh le amil erano di lei....
molto esaustive...
beh ogni uomo con una donna "nuova"si sa com'è...
mica mi sono meravigliata e poi conoscendolo non occorre che io legga....

certo
nessuno potrebbe mai ammettere tutto e subito...


bisogna dargli tempo...

3 minuti....


----------



## contepinceton (9 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> beh le amil erano di lei....
> molto esaustive...
> beh ogni uomo con una donna "nuova"si sa com'è...
> mica mi sono meravigliata e poi conoscendolo non occorre che io legga....
> ...


Beh allora se sono di lei...perchè preoccuparsene?
Pensa quando un uomo, un marito trova le mail della moglie inviate ad un amante in cui lei sputtana suo marito eh?
Queste si sono cose dure...no?


----------



## Annuccia (9 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh allora se sono di lei...perchè preoccuparsene?
> Pensa quando un uomo, un marito trova le mail della moglie inviate ad un amante in cui lei sputtana suo marito eh?
> Queste si sono cose dure...no?



già...
meno male che mio marito è pigro....


non scriverebbe un sms o una mail nemmeno sotto tortura.....
a meno che non è costretto....



lei
si
lamentava
di questo....



si sentiva
data per scontata.....





povera ciccina.....

lo so avrei dovuto darle qualche dritta......
lo so...sono stata crudele....


----------



## contepinceton (9 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> già...
> meno male che mio marito è pigro....
> 
> 
> ...


Se solo potessi postare qui un paio di lettere che ho ricevuto nella mia vita....
La prima inizia così...

Carissimo topone, 
sono davvero una donnina fortunata! Giacevo là in mezzo ad un mare di sfigati, conigli, pieni di merda, ma poi ho incontrato te. Ah come mi diverto a scopare con te, sei terribile. Tu mi hai fatto sentire una donna,....
Ultimamente ti vedo rabbioso e cattivo più del solito, non ti starai stancando delle tua topina fedele e devota?
Se non mi vuoi più non hai che da dirmelo! Solo soffrirò, ma saprò capire, ma il pensiero che tu abbia qualche altra mi fa impazzire. ()
Se non ti lascia in pace tirerò su un casino che neanche te lo immagini, ti difendo io da quella....tu lo sai che quando mi incazzo dura faccio paura....


----------



## Nocciola (9 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Se solo potessi postare qui un paio di lettere che ho ricevuto nella mia vita....
> La prima inizia così...
> 
> Carissimo topone,
> ...


Ma era minorenne 
No perché topone e topina non si puó leggere


----------



## contepinceton (9 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma era minorenne
> No perché topone e topina non si puó leggere


Nooooooooooooooooooooooo...scherzi?
Lei 19....io...va bon lasciamo stare...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (9 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Nooooooooooooooooooooooo...scherzi?
> Lei 19....io...va bon lasciamo stare...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Si certo sulla minorenne era una battuta resta il fatto che se ricevo una lettera che inizia con bella topona sono il tuo topino la cestino


----------



## Simy (9 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si certo sulla minorenne era una battuta resta il fatto che se ricevo una lettera che inizia con bella topona sono il tuo topino la cestino



pure io :rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (9 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si certo sulla minorenne era una battuta resta il fatto che se ricevo una lettera che inizia con bella topona sono il tuo topino la cestino


scherzi?
C'era perfino il profumo e lo smack finale con le labbra...
Piuttosto è la lettera che inviò alla rivale che fece epoca...quella finisce con i teschi con le tibia incrociate...
che finisce con...stai alla larga da lui se non vuoi che da bella trentenne ti faccia diventare una vecchia da 80 anni con la fica piena di insetti. Quindi ravvediti. Un saluto dalla tua rivale...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (9 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> scherzi?
> C'era perfino il profumo e lo smack finale con le labbra...
> Piuttosto è la lettera che inviò alla rivale che fece epoca...quella finisce con i teschi con le tibia incrociate...
> che finisce con...stai alla larga da lui se non vuoi che da bella trentenne ti faccia diventare una vecchia da 80 anni con la fica piena di insetti. Quindi ravvediti. Un saluto dalla tua rivale...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ahahahahah come sopra. E se fossi al posto della presunta rivale mi sarei sganasciata dal ridere


----------



## contepinceton (9 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia...
Ma hai mai pensato che lui...
Si sia trovato inguaiato con la tizia...
e abbia fatto in modo che tu trovassi quelle mail?
Della serie non so più come levarmi dalle balle sta qua...e quindi faccio esplodere un casino?

Guarda che il famosto scontrino sui pantaloni...
La lettera di lei sulla camicia...

Sono i classici del marito che non sa come liberarsi di una e si fa scoprire no?
Con la speranza appunto che diventi na guerra tra donne per l'osso...no?:sonar:


----------



## contepinceton (9 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ahahahahah come sopra. E se fossi al posto della presunta rivale mi sarei sganasciata dal ridere


Nooo...quella venne da me con la lettera no? E me la sbattè in faccia no?
Dicendo ma cosa significa sta roba qua?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (9 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> con la mente mi ritrovo a quel maledetto martedì...sapevo tutto da tempo..almeno qunto basta a sapere...
> inizialmente mio marito farfugliando disse..
> non c'è niente....per dirla tutta c'e stato soloUN BACIO....seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee e biancaneve esiste e anche il principe e i nani....
> quando le mostrai le mail che avevo letto gelò...e poi raccontò tutto...
> ...


Favole e miti, contrariamente a quel che si può pensare, non sono mai banali favolette destinate ad intrattenere i bambini, ma al di là del loro significato letterale, nascondono profonde verità che possono darci indicazioni riguardo l’essenza vera delle cose, le dinamiche della vita e i meccanismi che ne sottendono il funzionamento.
Una lettura allegorica della fiaba di Biancaneve e i sette nani, ne è un esempio eclatante, capace com’è di riprendere alcuni concetti fondamentali delle antiche discipline esoteriche e di allinearsi, nel contempo, alle più moderne concezioni scientifiche.
L’antica favola dei fratelli Grimm (che, a loro volta, probabilmente, la ricavarono da miti ancor più antichi), tra i suoi molteplici significati ripropone il tema della creazione e della nascita del tempo. Essa fu ripresa da Walt Disney che, da buon studioso di esoterismo, vi riconobbe la rappresentazione del sistema solare e diede ai nani dei nomi significativi e per nulla casuali.
Il primo della serie è Dotto, in inglese Doc, che rappresenta il sole, dunque la luce, il giorno del sorgere della vita e della veglia. Poi c’è Mammolo, in originale Bashful, ovvero il timido, che rispecchia, invece, l’aspetto femminile, dunque la luna e il giorno della settimana del lunedì. Brontolo, Grumphy, l’irritabile, è Marte (martedì), Cucciolo, Dopey, piccolo e giovane, è Mercurio (mercoledì), dio portatore dell’informazione segreta. A questi si aggiungono, Gongolo, Happy, il gioviale, che rappresenta Giove (giovedì), Eolo, Sneezy, custode dei venti per Venere (venerdì) e infine Pisolo, Sleepy, che trova in Saturno – sabato – il giorno del sonno e del riposo.
Biancaneve è l’ottavo elemento della storia. Otto è il numero della totalità e, nella sua rappresentazione grafica riflette il senso di un tempo che si riproduce in un eterno, ma mai ripetibile, ritorno. Sette dgli elementi che fanno parte di questo scenario del mondo appartengono a una dimensione, per così dire, “ordinaria”, l’ottavo a una dimensione “straordinaria”.
I sette nanetti vivono da sempre nel bel mezzo del bosco, simbolo del mondo conosciuto (un elemento riproposto anche da Dante – anch’egli un iniziato e membro di un’antica scuola di saggezza – nella sua Divina Commedia). In esso, prima dell’arrivo di Biancaneve, l’azione, la rappresentazione della vita è ancora inespressa, il tempo ancora non esiste, essendo ogni cosa immersa in un eterno privo di ciclicità. Biancaneve rappresenta quella che nella moderna concezione scientifica viene chiamata la “forza debole” ovvero l’altro lato o aspetto della Forza Elettrodebole la cui esistenza era già stata ipotizzata da Fermi e confermata negli anni ’70, e complementare rispetto alla forza elettromagnetica (EM) che interagisce, illuminandola, con la materia ordinaria dando, così, origine al mondo per come lo conosciamo. 
L’arrivo della ragazza dà inizio al tempo trasformando il “C’era una volta” – tempo anteriore al tempo – in tempo storico, e innescando un processo di creazione che movimenta la staticità della ristretta realtà del bosco e porta in atto i sentimenti e con essi l’amore. Con l’innescarsi della vita compare, ovviamente, anche la morte e con essa la rinascita, mentre l’eternità cede il passo al tempo che da lineare si fa circolare. 
La Matrigna non è altro che la Matrix, l’illusione, la forza forte (che si oppone alla forza debole, ovvero Biancaneve), simbolo delle forze oscure che si oppongono all’ordine dell’esistenza dell’Universo (forza debole) e che trae in inganno facendo scambiare una minima parte con il Tutto. La Matrigna precipita la protagonista nel torpore del sonno, cioè della non conoscenza, proprio del mondo dell’apparenza, ma Biancaneve riprenderà i sensi, destata dal richiamo della coscienza e trasformerà il microcosmo dei nani in una dimensione prodigiosa.


----------



## lunaiena (9 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Se solo potessi postare qui un paio di lettere che ho ricevuto nella mia vita....
> La prima inizia così...
> 
> Carissimo topone,
> ...



Topone

spero tu fossi giovane perchè davvero ... È ridicolo...

Dimmi che eri alle medie ....












Anzi non dirlo va...


----------



## contepinceton (10 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Topone
> 
> spero tu fossi giovane perchè davvero ... È ridicolo...
> 
> ...


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## tesla (10 Settembre 2012)

apro solo una parentesi per dire che mi avete distrutto  la poesia del nomignolo "topina" :incazzato:
io lo adoravo


----------



## Annuccia (10 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Annuccia...
> Ma hai mai pensato che lui...
> Si sia trovato inguaiato con la tizia...
> e abbia fatto in modo che tu trovassi quelle mail?
> ...


conta conte
conte..........
scontrini non ne ho mai trovati.....
la camicia è stata un gesto di lei postumo alla scoperta....

no...


un uomo che si lascia scoprire???
ma quando mai...


diciamo che lo conosco troppo bene e l'ho scoperto per questo..ma tracce in giro,telefonate strane,squilli ecc non ce ne sono mai stati anzi il telefono era sempre a portata di mano....


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Settembre 2012)

sicomeno ha detto:


> Che sono a botta calda ok, ma quello che ho scritto lo penso e lo pensavo anche a freddo. Se una donna prende in mano o in bocca un pisello credo che si tratti di un tradimento, ci sta l'attrazione fisica e il contatto intimo, molto intimo.
> 
> Sto ragionando, credo di essere abbastanza freddo per capire alcune cose, una di queste é che io con tutti i litigi o cose che non andavano, comunque non l'ho mai tradita perché pensavo a lei quando mi si aprivano possibilitá, ma non sono arrivato al massimo a una telefonata per chiarire e chiudere i discorsi sul nascere, SONO SPOSATO. Se abbiamo discussioni anche forti io cerco comunque di chiarire e risolvere, arrivare a compromessi sia per me che per lei. Tradire é la via facile, cosí peró non cresce il rapporto perché non si risolvono i problemi e si prende una via corta che porta alla rottura nel caso si scopre.
> 
> A sto punto sta a me, io ho scritto sul forum per capire se qualcuno che é stato tradito ha poi perdonato e l'amore poi si é ripreso il posto dell'odio. *Se la coppia poi si fortifica... vorrei sapere questo*.


Se la coppia è una vera coppia l'amore non viene mai soppiantato dall'odio, secondo me. Ci possono essere rabbia, delusione... ma odio no. Ma lasciamo perdere le parole, magari tu con odio intendevi la grande incazzatura che senti di avere. Sul grassetto: può rinascere una nuova coppia, partendo dal dopo tradimento. Ma. Io se fossi in te cercherei di concentrarti su te stesso, tu adesso CREDI di essere freddo ma sei in botta. Poi, con calma, fai le tue valutazioni. E il perdono è una cosa, la valutazione sulla possibilità di essere ancora una coppia che soddisfi le nostre aspettative è un'altra. Si commettono degli sbagli nella vita... e a volte ci rendiamo conto che sono sbagli solo commettendoli, prima pensavamo che potessero magari essere un giochino divertente che non avrebbe fatto male a nessuno. Cazzerola... sicuramente stai male come un cane, non lo metto in discussione... ma è stato uno SCIVOLONE, eh?


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Settembre 2012)

sicomeno ha detto:


> Salve a tutti,
> 
> racconto la mia storia brevemente: sono sposato da poco più di 5 anni e posso dire che ho sempre avuto fiducia di mia moglie, non mi ha mai fatto pensare a qualcosa che potesse sfociare in un tradimento. Per motivi personali sono dovuto stare fuori 3 mesi da casa (questo da Ottobre a Dicembre dello scorso anno). Nulla di preoccupante stare fuori 3 mesi secondo me, la nostra relazione la consideravo solida, alcune volte si litiga come tutte le coppie ma sempre abbiamo risolto le cose tra di noi, oltretutto a livello sessuale ci troviamo benissimo. Lei aveva iniziato già da un paio di anni a frequentare una palestra, ma quando tornai da questi 3 mesi la vedevo sempre concentrata sulla palestra, sembrava diventata una cosa molto importante andare li. Nel frattempo poi abbiamo anche cambiato casa e città. Così alcuni giorni fa inizio a indagare facendo domande, non avevo nessuna certezza che lei mi avesse tradito ma avevo una sensazione strana (un prurito? ). Messa alle strette ha confessato che si é vista con un tipo per un tempo durante quei 3 mesi di mia assenza, ci é uscita e sono andati anche in motel una volta. Lei dice che non é potuta arrivare in fondo alla cosa, e che non hanno fatto sesso...che lei non ha piú visto quel tipo e che si é pentita nel momento stesso che stava li per farlo. Io ovviamente non le credo ma so per certo che il tipo non lo vede piú.
> 
> ...


ciao..ti confermo che quelle che si tirano indietro,per il rimorso ci sono...a me capitato di trovare una sposata,che ha voluto fermarsi addirittura dopo i baci.


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ciao..ti confermo che quelle che si tirano indietro,per il rimorso ci sono...a me capitato di trovare una sposata,che ha voluto fermarsi addirittura dopo i baci.


Bravo, speravo proprio che tu intervenissi.


----------



## tesla (10 Settembre 2012)

anche a me è capitato di trovare una che si è tirata indietro e per la cronaca ero io


----------



## contepinceton (10 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> conta conte
> conte..........
> scontrini non ne ho mai trovati.....
> la camicia è stata un gesto di lei postumo alla scoperta....
> ...


Si un uomo quando vuole liberarsi di un'amante...
Si fa scoprire...
Non mi credi?
Chiedi al papero...( per esempio) se leggi la sua storia...
E' un modo per scaricare tutta la colpa sull'amante...
Scusami cara c'è sta pazza qui che si è messa in testa chissacchè...
Si conta sul fatto che la moglie sarà parziale e di parte no?

Perchè la dissonanza cognitiva ti spinge a pensare che un'arpia è venuta ad insidiare tuo marito e non che lui sia andato in cerca di un'altra no?

E ancora una volta si ripropone la faccenda biblica...
Il serpente mi ha ingannato e io ho mangiato...no?


----------



## Nocciola (10 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si un uomo quando vuole liberarsi di un'amante...
> Si fa scoprire...
> Non mi credi?
> Chiedi al papero...( per esempio) se leggi la sua storia...
> ...


Cioè la moglie dovrebbe dire "poverino ti hanno fatto la bua?"
Vuol dire che hai sposato un celebroleso e lo sai......Bella idea


----------



## contepinceton (10 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Cioè la moglie dovrebbe dire "poverino ti hanno fatto la bua?"
> Vuol dire che hai sposato un celebroleso e lo sai......Bella idea


Sapessi quante....


----------



## Annuccia (10 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si un uomo quando vuole liberarsi di un'amante...
> Si fa scoprire...
> Non mi credi?
> Chiedi al papero...( per esempio) se leggi la sua storia...
> ...


seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
senti se una persona si trova in una situazione scomoda...
primo ci si è ficcato da solo...e potrebbe pure uscirsene senza tante retoriche...
2 parole
è finita

secondo se si vuole fare scoprire tanto vale che confessi..magari con qualche scusa che la moglie cmq non crederà mai....ma si potrebbe...apprezzare la sincerità....
e risparmiare tempo e fatica da parte di chi fruga nelle sue cose...alla ricerca di ...beh...cacca...


ma quando mai conte.....


----------



## sicomeno (10 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Se la coppia è una vera coppia l'amore non viene mai soppiantato dall'odio, secondo me. Ci possono essere rabbia, delusione... ma odio no. Ma lasciamo perdere le parole, magari tu con odio intendevi la grande incazzatura che senti di avere. Sul grassetto: può rinascere una nuova coppia, partendo dal dopo tradimento. Ma. Io se fossi in te cercherei di concentrarti su te stesso, tu adesso CREDI di essere freddo ma sei in botta. Poi, con calma, fai le tue valutazioni. E il perdono è una cosa, la valutazione sulla possibilità di essere ancora una coppia che soddisfi le nostre aspettative è un'altra. Si commettono degli sbagli nella vita... e a volte ci rendiamo conto che sono sbagli solo commettendoli, prima pensavamo che potessero magari essere un giochino divertente che non avrebbe fatto male a nessuno. Cazzerola... sicuramente stai male come un cane, non lo metto in discussione... ma è stato uno SCIVOLONE, eh?


Ciao, magari fossi freddo....sto ancora sotto botta, é stato un fulmine a ciel sereno. Peró vorrei capire una cosa, lo "Scivolone" come lo posso mettere da parte, come posso fidarmi di lei? Lei in questo momento sta giú, ma io devo essere sincero sto pure peggio. Non ho energie fisiche e mentali per pensare di rimettere in piedi questa storia, almeno non ora non so. Vorrei trovare la forza, una confessione di qualcuno che ha perdonato e che la loro storia sia andata per il verso giusto mi sarebbe d'aiuto. Da come parli te sembra una cosa da poco quello che lei ha fatto, per me non lo é. Cazzarola che botta, sono arrivato due volte sul punto di lasciarla ma lei scoppia in lacrime, non vuole perdermi dice, dice che mi ama e che ha fatto una enorme cazzata.


----------



## sicomeno (11 Settembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> anche a me è capitato di trovare una che si è tirata indietro e per la cronaca ero io


ciao tesla,

tu sei arrivata al punto e poi ti sei tirata indietro? cosa ti é successo se posso sapere?


----------



## tesla (11 Settembre 2012)

sicomeno ha detto:


> ciao tesla,
> 
> tu sei arrivata al punto e poi ti sei tirata indietro? cosa ti é successo se posso sapere?



avevo una storia che durava da un anno e mezzo con una ragazza che amavo abbastanza (non l'amore della vita intendiamoci) una storia importante con tanti sentimenti in ballo, fra i quali  affetto,  rispetto e bla bla bla.
mi è capitata la sbandata, una fucilata pazzesca per un' altra che mi piaceva da morire.
mi piaceva talmente tanto che ne sono stata infatuata per *anni.*
una sera non so come rimaniamo da sole, io sono ad un passo dall'ingrifamento modalità "Io sono leggenda", ma a quel punto non si capisce bene da dove mi escono le parole "mi dispiace, ma ho una storia seria, ci tengo e potrei far soffrire ********, quindi scusami, ciao".

mesi dopo mi sarei SPARATA, presa a calci da sola per essermene andata :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

ma era la cosa giusta, non avrei retto il rimorso, non sarei stata io.


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Settembre 2012)

sicomeno ha detto:


> Ciao, magari fossi freddo....sto ancora sotto botta, é stato un fulmine a ciel sereno. Peró vorrei capire una cosa, lo "Scivolone" come lo posso mettere da parte, come posso fidarmi di lei? Lei in questo momento sta giú, ma io devo essere sincero sto pure peggio. Non ho energie fisiche e mentali per pensare di rimettere in piedi questa storia, almeno non ora non so. Vorrei trovare la forza, una confessione di qualcuno che ha perdonato e che la loro storia sia andata per il verso giusto mi sarebbe d'aiuto. Da come parli te sembra una cosa da poco quello che lei ha fatto, per me non lo é. Cazzarola che botta, sono arrivato due volte sul punto di lasciarla ma lei scoppia in lacrime, non vuole perdermi dice, dice che mi ama e che ha fatto una enorme cazzata.


Ma figurati se sto qui a dirti che è una roba da nulla. Ti dico solo: aspetta a prendere una decisione. Adesso sei sbarellato, devi riprendere il tuo equilibrio. Poi ne dovete parlare, parlare, parlare... voi due.Non solo del tradimento... dovete parlare della coppia, di cosa siete l'uno per l'altro. Certo che c'è chi ha superato il tradimento. Ma ognuno ha la sua storia, e ricette non ce ne sono.


----------



## sicomeno (11 Settembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> avevo una storia che durava da un anno e mezzo con una ragazza che amavo abbastanza (non l'amore della vita intendiamoci) una storia importante con tanti sentimenti in ballo, fra i quali  affetto,  rispetto e bla bla bla.
> mi è capitata la sbandata, una fucilata pazzesca per un' altra che mi piaceva da morire.
> mi piaceva talmente tanto che ne sono stata infatuata per *anni.*
> una sera non so come rimaniamo da sole, io sono ad un passo dall'ingrifamento modalità "Io sono leggenda", ma a quel punto non si capisce bene da dove mi escono le parole "mi dispiace, ma ho una storia seria, ci tengo e potrei far soffrire ********, quindi scusami, ciao".
> ...


che dire, la tua risposta mi ha dato un po di speranza che possa essere successa una cosa simile. Tu hai reagito da persona onesta con te stessa. Io non avró mai la certezza che loro non siano andati fino in fondo, vorrei sapere tanto se lei é veramente pentita, se uno lo pensa dice "beh in fin dei conti é tornata con te..." magra consolazione peró. Potró fidarmi se gli do una opportunitá? alla fine a me fa poca differenza se comunque si sono baciati e toccati (questo lo so per certo) o se sono andati fino in fondo... che periodaccio...


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Settembre 2012)

sicomeno ha detto:


> che dire, la tua risposta mi ha dato un po di speranza che possa essere successa una cosa simile. Tu hai reagito da persona onesta con te stessa. Io non avró mai la certezza che loro non siano andati fino in fondo, vorrei sapere tanto se lei é veramente pentita, se uno lo pensa dice "beh in fin dei conti é tornata con te..." magra consolazione peró. Potró fidarmi se gli do una opportunitá? alla fine a me fa poca differenza se comunque si sono baciati e toccati (questo lo so per certo) o se sono andati fino in fondo... che periodaccio...


ma sarebbe davvero quella la cosa importante? Preferiresti che lei fosse partita di testa e di cuore ma non lo avesse toccato? Nel frattempo si sarà lavata, eh? Andiamo! Avesse pure fatto sesso... a parte il senso del possesso... non è più importante che abbia capito che quello che voleva veramente era recuperare il VOSTRO rapporto? Dio mio, voi uomini, delle volte... vi fossilizzate... lì.


----------



## exStermy (11 Settembre 2012)

sicomeno ha detto:


> che dire, la tua risposta mi ha dato un po di speranza che possa essere successa una cosa simile. Tu hai reagito da persona onesta con te stessa. Io non avró mai la certezza che loro non siano andati fino in fondo, vorrei sapere tanto se lei é veramente pentita, se uno lo pensa dice "beh in fin dei conti é tornata con te..." magra consolazione peró. Potró fidarmi se gli do una opportunitá? alla fine a me fa poca differenza se comunque si sono baciati e toccati (questo lo so per certo) o se sono andati fino in fondo... che periodaccio...


addirittura...baciati, pomiciato e scopato tutti ex aequo...

ma il giudice di gara s'e' ritirato??

ahahah


----------



## sicomeno (11 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma figurati se sto qui a dirti che è una roba da nulla. Ti dico solo: aspetta a prendere una decisione. Adesso sei sbarellato, devi riprendere il tuo equilibrio. Poi ne dovete parlare, parlare, parlare... voi due.Non solo del tradimento... dovete parlare della coppia, di cosa siete l'uno per l'altro. Certo che c'è chi ha superato il tradimento. Ma ognuno ha la sua storia, e ricette non ce ne sono.


Una decisione l'ho presa in realtá, l'ho fatta rimanere. Ma avró fatto la cosa giusta? cosa devo aspettarmi da lei, cosa devo fare io? a lei nemmeno gli converrebbe stare qui, ha lasciato molto per venire a stare da me ora abbiamo cambiato cittá e siamo molto lontani da dove stavamo prima (quando successe il fatto), lontano dalla sua famiglia e suoi amici.


----------



## Trasparenza (11 Settembre 2012)

ciao Sicomeno, prima di tutto, solidarietà
certo che 5 anni sono davvero pochi...noi dopo 5 anni di matrimonio
progettavamo l'arrivo di pargoli...

Tu le credi ? 
Si è pentita ? Era molto intrigata da quest'uomo o ora solo sesso?
Una sola avvertenza. Non farti impietosire dalle lacrime. 
Tutti siamo buoni a piangere ma quella sera in motel non piangeva.
Spiace rimarcarlo ma le persone devono assumersi le loro responsabilità.


----------



## battiato63 (11 Settembre 2012)

sicomeno ha detto:


> Salve a tutti,
> 
> racconto la mia storia brevemente: sono sposato da poco più di 5 anni e posso dire che ho sempre avuto fiducia di mia moglie, non mi ha mai fatto pensare a qualcosa che potesse sfociare in un tradimento. Per motivi personali sono dovuto stare fuori 3 mesi da casa (questo da Ottobre a Dicembre dello scorso anno). Nulla di preoccupante stare fuori 3 mesi secondo me, la nostra relazione la consideravo solida, alcune volte si litiga come tutte le coppie ma sempre abbiamo risolto le cose tra di noi, oltretutto a livello sessuale ci troviamo benissimo. Lei aveva iniziato già da un paio di anni a frequentare una palestra, ma quando tornai da questi 3 mesi la vedevo sempre concentrata sulla palestra, sembrava diventata una cosa molto importante andare li. Nel frattempo poi abbiamo anche cambiato casa e città. Così alcuni giorni fa inizio a indagare facendo domande, non avevo nessuna certezza che lei mi avesse tradito ma avevo una sensazione strana (un prurito? ). Messa alle strette ha confessato che si é vista con un tipo per un tempo durante quei 3 mesi di mia assenza, ci é uscita e sono andati anche in motel una volta. Lei dice che non é potuta arrivare in fondo alla cosa, e che non hanno fatto sesso...che lei non ha piú visto quel tipo e che si é pentita nel momento stesso che stava li per farlo. Io ovviamente non le credo ma so per certo che il tipo non lo vede piú.
> 
> ...



non crederle.... ora che ti ha fatto sapere quello che voleva che tu sapessi. ci dà dentro alla grande col tizio


----------



## tesla (11 Settembre 2012)

sicomeno ha detto:


> che dire, la tua risposta mi ha dato un po di speranza che possa essere successa una cosa simile. Tu hai reagito da persona onesta con te stessa. Io non avró mai la certezza che loro non siano andati fino in fondo, vorrei sapere tanto se lei é veramente pentita, se uno lo pensa dice "beh in fin dei conti é tornata con te..." magra consolazione peró. Potró fidarmi se gli do una opportunitá? alla fine a me fa poca differenza se comunque si sono baciati e toccati (questo lo so per certo) o se sono andati fino in fondo... che periodaccio...


fa impazzire il pensiero che si siano toccatie e baciati, lo so.
bisogna andare oltre  e lasciarsi tutto alle spalle.
non pensare a quel dettaglio lì, perchè è proprio inutile affondare il coltello nella piaga.
e per quanto riguarda il futuro non puoi fare altro che aspettare e vedere, non puoi prepararti a ciò che sarà perchè nel frattempo non vivresti.


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Settembre 2012)

*si però*

si però cambia se uno ha voluto o meno fare godere/dare piacere a un altra persona...o no?voi che dite?


----------



## demoralizio (12 Settembre 2012)

sicomeno ha detto:


> Ciao, magari fossi freddo....sto ancora sotto botta, é stato un fulmine a ciel sereno. Peró vorrei capire una cosa, lo "Scivolone" come lo posso mettere da parte, come posso fidarmi di lei? Lei in questo momento sta giú, ma io devo essere sincero sto pure peggio. Non ho energie fisiche e mentali per pensare di rimettere in piedi questa storia, almeno non ora non so. Vorrei trovare la forza, *una confessione di qualcuno che ha perdonato e che la loro storia sia andata per il verso giusto mi sarebbe d'aiuto*. Da come parli te sembra una cosa da poco quello che lei ha fatto, per me non lo é. Cazzarola che botta, sono arrivato due volte sul punto di lasciarla ma lei scoppia in lacrime, non vuole perdermi dice, dice che mi ama e che ha fatto una enorme cazzata.


Ciao Sicomeno,
dispiace sentire queste storie, non ci si abitua mai 

Personale punto di vista: non concentrarti su chi ha perdonato ed è andato avanti con la relazione in modo felice. Concentrati su cosa ti rende felice e sereno, che può voler dire anche darla in pasto ai maiali. Oppure può voler dire "hai sbagliato, ora ci conosciamo meglio, so chi sei, so *chi sono io* e comunque voglio amarti".

Ma sicuramente non lo capirai in questo periodo di rabbia totale. Attendi senza uscire di testa ma senza sederti sulla vicenda.

Ti saluto, stai su


----------



## sicomeno (12 Settembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Ciao Sicomeno,
> dispiace sentire queste storie, non ci si abitua mai
> 
> Personale punto di vista: non concentrarti su chi ha perdonato ed è andato avanti con la relazione in modo felice. Concentrati su cosa ti rende felice e sereno, che può voler dire anche darla in pasto ai maiali. Oppure può voler dire "hai sbagliato, ora ci conosciamo meglio, so chi sei, so *chi sono io* e comunque voglio amarti".
> ...


il punto é proprio questo, non ho ancora capito cosa fare di lei. Ti sono sincero, ho sempre avuto tentazioni facili, mammine che ti scopano con gli occhi quando passano davanti casa....anche 18enni conosciute in spiaggia che ti vogliono rivedere, ex ragazze di amici miei che mi chiamano su skype con la sola maglietta senza reggiseno e capezzoli dritti e ti dicono "come va? ehm scusa sono in mutande non ti preoccupare".... poi ci sono le mie ex che ancora mi cercano spudoratamente per scopare.
insomma ho una amplia scelta davanti a me ma al momento vorrei capire cosa devo fare con mia moglie, non l'ho mai tradita nonostante questo. Sono un bel ragazzo non ci metterei meno di mezza giornata a trovare una scopata gratis, ma questo lo facevo a 20 anni a 25....non é quello di cui ho bisogno ora, so che sarebbe cosí facile farlo...ma poi ti viene la depressione "postcoitum". Questo sono io. Forse a lei ho dato troppa sicurezza, lei sa che io sono molto tranquillo e non cerco avventure perché non ho bisogno di dimostrare che posso ottenere una ragazza, forse proprio per questo si é sentita lei invece la sensazione di non essere apprezzata abbastanza e cercava conferme, forse perché anche io fidandomi molto di me stesso ho riposto la stessa fiducia in lei. Si é sentita molto tranquilla nel farlo, oltretutto ero lontano io...


----------



## sicomeno (12 Settembre 2012)

Trasparenza ha detto:


> ciao Sicomeno, prima di tutto, solidarietà
> certo che 5 anni sono davvero pochi...noi dopo 5 anni di matrimonio
> progettavamo l'arrivo di pargoli...
> 
> ...


Hai ragione, questo punto é focale. Il mio giudizio su di lei é cambiato non c'é dubbio, ora c'é solo da decidere, ricominciare o andarsene. Sto mettendo tutto dentro al mio cervello e sto processando. Ancora non so cosa fare....


----------



## sicomeno (12 Settembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> fa impazzire il pensiero che si siano toccatie e baciati, lo so.
> bisogna andare oltre  e lasciarsi tutto alle spalle.
> non pensare a quel dettaglio lì, perchè è proprio inutile affondare il coltello nella piaga.
> e per quanto riguarda il futuro non puoi fare altro che aspettare e vedere, non puoi prepararti a ciò che sarà perchè nel frattempo non vivresti.


tesla, io purtroppo sto pensando a quel dettaglio li, e mi faccio film in testa su altri ragazzi.... sono sincero ho perso la fiducia.


----------



## Spider (12 Settembre 2012)

sicomeno ha detto:


> tesla, io purtroppo sto pensando a quel dettaglio li, e mi faccio film in testa su altri ragazzi.... sono sincero ho perso la fiducia.


...quello che dici, non fa presagire niente di buono.
il taglio netto e chirurgico non c'è stato, e a questo punto non credo ci sarà,
 ma ci sono tutti i presupposti per una profonda sfiducia e disistima.
una fase che sarà molto lunga e che non è detto che porti risultati.
Ti chiedi se qualcuno ha risolto, come sta ora... 
magari dovrebbe scriverti un vecchio utente, questo si sarebbe interessante.
vecchio, ma veramente vecchio utente, fatti sentire.


----------



## tesla (12 Settembre 2012)

sicomeno ha detto:


> tesla, io purtroppo sto pensando a quel dettaglio li, e mi faccio film in testa su altri ragazzi.... sono sincero ho perso la fiducia.


viene un momento in cui superi tutto questo, se riesci a resistere aggrappato da qualche parte.
poi viene il giorno in cui ti è chiaro se vuoi stare con lei oppure no, a me è successo così, si è schiarito improvvisamente e tutto  quello che ho visto era che ne avevo avuto abbastanza.
però sono passata anche attraverso il perdono e l'indifferenza per quel pensiero dei tocchignamenti ecc.
se stai qui la visione di tutti ti aiuta, ci sono persone eccezionali e anche quelli ben strani ti offrono una visione del mondo che prima non avevi.


----------



## Tebe (13 Settembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> fa impazzire il pensiero che si siano toccatie e baciati, lo so.
> bisogna andare oltre  e lasciarsi tutto alle spalle.
> non pensare a quel dettaglio lì, perchè è proprio inutile affondare il coltello nella piaga.
> e per quanto riguarda il futuro non puoi fare altro che aspettare e vedere, non puoi prepararti a ciò che sarà perchè nel frattempo non vivresti.



quoto e approvo.













sei più dolce ultimamente....devi dirci qualcosa tesluccia?

flap flap


----------



## Tebe (13 Settembre 2012)

sicomeno ha detto:


> il punto é proprio questo, non ho ancora capito cosa fare di lei. Ti sono sincero, ho sempre avuto tentazioni facili, mammine che ti scopano con gli occhi quando passano davanti casa....anche 18enni conosciute in spiaggia che ti vogliono rivedere, ex ragazze di amici miei che mi chiamano su skype con la sola maglietta senza reggiseno e capezzoli dritti e ti dicono "come va? ehm scusa sono in mutande non ti preoccupare".... poi ci sono le mie ex che ancora mi cercano spudoratamente per scopare.
> insomma ho una amplia scelta davanti a me ma al momento vorrei capire cosa devo fare con mia moglie, non l'ho mai tradita nonostante questo. Sono un bel ragazzo non ci metterei meno di mezza giornata a trovare una scopata gratis, ma questo lo facevo a 20 anni a 25....non é quello di cui ho bisogno ora, so che sarebbe cosí facile farlo...ma poi ti viene la depressione "postcoitum". Questo sono io. Forse a lei ho dato troppa sicurezza, lei sa che io sono molto tranquillo e non cerco avventure perché non ho bisogno di dimostrare che posso ottenere una ragazza, forse proprio per questo si é sentita lei invece la sensazione di non essere apprezzata abbastanza e cercava conferme, forse perché anche io fidandomi molto di me stesso ho riposto la stessa fiducia in lei. Si é sentita molto tranquilla nel farlo, oltretutto ero lontano io...



eccomi qui.
Ok, letto.

Lei ti ha detto che è stato tutto un errore.
D'accordo.
Come si sta comportando?


----------



## tesla (13 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> quoto e approvo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma se ho preso una fraccata di rubini 
non sono tutti d'accordo con te


----------



## Tebe (13 Settembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> ma se ho preso una fraccata di rubini
> non sono tutti d'accordo con te


....beh...ho detto più dolce, non dolce.
la tua base di partenza non è...come dire...hemm...miele...
Rubini per cosa?
A parte una volta che ho letto un tuo commento che ti avrei presa a testate ma per il resto sei...tu. Perchè rubinarti?


----------



## sicomeno (13 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> eccomi qui.
> Ok, letto.
> 
> Lei ti ha detto che è stato tutto un errore.
> ...


ti rispondo come ho scritto prima, mi sembra di avere un vantaggio psicologico su di lei (premetto, non mi piace per nulla) e lei si comporta come geisha, sembra provata da questa cosa, é molto pentita e avvilita. Ovvio quello a cui duole il cuore peró sono io.


----------



## sicomeno (13 Settembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> viene un momento in cui superi tutto questo, se riesci a resistere aggrappato da qualche parte.
> poi viene il giorno in cui ti è chiaro se vuoi stare con lei oppure no, a me è successo così, si è schiarito improvvisamente e tutto  quello che ho visto era che ne avevo avuto abbastanza.
> però sono passata anche attraverso il perdono e l'indifferenza per quel pensiero dei tocchignamenti ecc.
> se stai qui la visione di tutti ti aiuta, ci sono persone eccezionali e anche quelli ben strani ti offrono una visione del mondo che prima non avevi.


é proprio il motivo per cui ho scritto qui, per vedere le varie sfaccettature di cada persona. In questo momento non riesco a cancellarmi dalla testa lei e i vari smanettamenti sull'altro... sto proprio analizzando questo ma siccome mi conosco credo che non faró passare troppo tempo per decidere il da farsi.


----------



## tesla (13 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ....beh...ho detto più dolce, non dolce.
> la tua base di partenza non è...come dire...hemm...miele...
> Rubini per cosa?
> A parte una volta che ho letto un tuo commento che ti avrei presa a testate ma per il resto sei...tu. Perchè rubinarti?


non so, perchè non idea del meccanismo quindi non so che cosa si aspettano.
forse è una specie di ammonizione? 

uhm.. più dolce...sto invecchiando allora 

diventerò una dolce signora sulla sedia a dondolo che dispensa ricette, invece che una temibile vendicatrice da forum 




sicomeno ha detto:


> sto proprio analizzando questo ma siccome mi conosco credo che non faró passare troppo tempo per decidere il da farsi.


sei sicuro che sia il caso di prendere una decisione velocemente?
io di solito lo faccio, ma in questo caso ho sentito un piacere sottile nel sopravvivere giorno dopo giorno, senza fare cose eclatanti nè avventate.
mi sono sentita come se, mentre cercavo di non cadere in pezzi, stessi costruendo anche una persona più forte che non aveva bisogno di decidere rapidamente per allontanare il dolore, ma che potesse anche starci dentro senza impazzire granchè.


----------



## sicomeno (13 Settembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> non so, perchè non idea del meccanismo quindi non so che cosa si aspettano.
> forse è una specie di ammonizione?
> 
> uhm.. più dolce...sto invecchiando allora
> ...


guarda io non avrei problemi a convivere col dolore, ho passato molto di peggio. Il fatto é che vorrei una donna accanto a me non una ragazzina, se devo fare da padre no non sono disposto, me ne trovo una anche 18enne ma giá matura.


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Settembre 2012)

è triste dirlo ma questa è la realtà, la fedeltà non esiste più. tanto vale che stai con lei, farsi un'altra storia non servirebbe a nulla... dopo un po sempre li si arriva.


----------



## Simy (13 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> è triste dirlo ma questa è la realtà, la fedeltà non esiste più. tanto vale che stai con lei, farsi un'altra storia non servirebbe a nulla... dopo un po sempre li si arriva.


l'ottimismo è il profumo della vita:unhappy:


----------



## contepinceton (13 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> l'ottimismo è il profumo della vita:unhappy:


Ma forse la fedeltà non è mai esistita
Magari esiste, ma io non la conosco.
O non l'ho mai trovata...


----------



## Simy (13 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma forse la fedeltà non è mai esistita
> Magari esiste, ma io non la conosco.
> *O non l'ho mai trovata*...


ecco sull'ultima frase mi trovi d'accordo! 

io per esempio finora sono sempre stata fedele


----------



## tesla (13 Settembre 2012)

sicomeno ha detto:


> guarda io non avrei problemi a convivere col dolore, ho passato molto di peggio. Il fatto é che vorrei una donna accanto a me non una ragazzina, se devo fare da padre no non sono disposto, me ne trovo una anche 18enne ma giá matura.


questo lo puoi vedere solo tu ogni giorno e giudicare. 
ma ripeto, fossi in te non starei a farci troppe riflessioni sopra, viene il giorno che ti svegli e lo sai


----------



## Tebe (13 Settembre 2012)

sicomeno ha detto:


> é proprio il motivo per cui ho scritto qui, per vedere le varie sfaccettature di cada persona. In questo momento non riesco a cancellarmi dalla testa lei e i vari smanettamenti sull'altro... sto proprio analizzando questo ma siccome mi conosco credo che non faró passare troppo tempo per decidere il da farsi.


è assolutamente normale avere in testa gli smanettamenti con l'altro. Normale. Ci passiamo tutti.
ma sono pensieri, e mai potremmo averne la dimensione reale, quindi...vaffanculo.
La fantasia, e parlo da traditrice ora, supera sempre la realtà dei fatti, ma se anche non fosse così, ormai è andata.
E bisogna contrastare questi pensieri.
Sempre se deciderai che ne vale la pena.





Sbagliare è umano.
nella buona e nella cattiva sorte.
Amore.


Parti da te e non hai un vantaggio psicologico, anzi...stai male.
Di vantaggio c'è proprio poco.
E se diventi un aguzzino chiuso all'ascolto e di quello che ti sta dicendo adesso...beh...lasciala.


----------



## Tebe (13 Settembre 2012)

sicomeno ha detto:


> guarda io non avrei problemi a convivere col dolore, ho passato molto di peggio. Il fatto é che vorrei una donna accanto a me non una ragazzina, se devo fare da padre no non sono disposto, me ne trovo una anche 18enne ma giá matura.



magari è proprio questo che farà di lei una donna e non più una ragazzina.


Perchè se ami, non ci hai pensato?

Mattia è diventato uomo dopo il tradimento.
Prima era solo un ragazzino


----------



## battiato63 (13 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ecco sull'ultima frase mi trovi d'accordo!
> 
> io per esempio finora sono sempre stata fedele



e lo credo...:up:         impresa ardua sostituire mio fratello


----------



## battiato63 (13 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> magari è proprio questo che farà di lei una donna e non più una ragazzina.
> 
> 
> Perchè se ami, non ci hai pensato?
> ...


buongiorno Tebuccia 
 :inlove:


----------



## Simy (13 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> e lo credo...:up: *impresa ardua sostituire mio fratello*


non potrei mai! nessuno è come lui


----------



## friend (13 Settembre 2012)

sicomeno ha detto:


> Ciao, magari fossi freddo....sto ancora sotto botta, é stato un fulmine a ciel sereno. Peró vorrei capire una cosa, lo "Scivolone" come lo posso mettere da parte, come posso fidarmi di lei? Lei in questo momento sta giú, ma io devo essere sincero sto pure peggio. Non ho energie fisiche e mentali per pensare di rimettere in piedi questa storia, almeno non ora non so. Vorrei trovare la forza, una confessione di qualcuno che ha perdonato e che la loro storia sia andata per il verso giusto mi sarebbe d'aiuto. Da come parli te sembra una cosa da poco quello che lei ha fatto, per me non lo é. Cazzarola che botta, sono arrivato due volte sul punto di lasciarla ma lei scoppia in lacrime, non vuole perdermi dice, dice che mi ama e che ha fatto una enorme cazzata.


Parlo per esperienza.

In questo periodo sei come il comandante di una nave in tempesta. Devi lasciarti guidare dal mare, non prendere decisioni, non sarebbero ponderate.

Un giorno la tempesta finirà e inizierai a pensare. Non dimenticare il dolore che provi oggi. 

Devi resistere. Il tempo aiuta, ma devi resistere. Sfogati con qualche amico.

Ora sei caduto. Un giorno, ti rialzerai.


----------



## Tebe (13 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> buongiorno Tebuccia
> :inlove:



Buongiorno Battiatuccio...


----------



## battiato63 (13 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> non potrei mai! nessuno è come lui



ahh!! l'ammore e che fà fà.....:fischio:


----------



## sicomeno (19 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> magari è proprio questo che farà di lei una donna e non più una ragazzina.
> 
> 
> Perchè se ami, non ci hai pensato?
> ...


ho assolutamente bisogno di una prova del suo amore peró, una cartina tornasole per verificare se veramente é cosí o se semplicemente a lei piace il sesso e se ha un'occasione ghiotta la prende e chissenefrega se é sposata. Se fosse la seconda non ci sarebbe nulla di male, ma non potrei piú stare con lei, e lei avrebbe l'occasione di fare quello che le piace.

Io sono fatto cosí, penso che una coppia possa vivere tanti anni insieme senza la necessitá di fare sesso con altri corpi. Da ragazzetto uno se ne fa una a settimana, non ci si impegna e si impara l'arte del sesso, ma quando si decide di sposarsi si é consapevoli che si vuole una donna per sempre, solo lei. 

Lei é pure piú grande di me, le conviene perdermi? no. é questo che penso, per quello non vuole lasciarmi... ormai é nell'etá in cui giá é tardi per essere madri ed io cosí come la vivo ora non voglio un figlio da lei. Lei vuole un figlio ultimamente si é visto...ma cosé questo suo improvviso scatto? ha paura di rimanere sola?? questo per me é un comportamento da ragazzina.....


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Settembre 2012)

sicomeno ha detto:


> Allora, a livello sessuale non abbiamo problemi fidati, quello non é un punto che mi preoccupa, abbiamo un ottimo rapporto a letto. L'ho messa alle strette perché ho scoperto messaggi e cose su internet, lei negava ma alla fine gli ho detto semplicemente che se non mi diceva tutto lei se ne sarebbe dovuta andare via di casa.
> Un agnellino, giá. Questa cosa in realtà mi lascia un po cosí, sinceramente ora mi sembra che potrei chiederle anche di strisciare per terra e lo farebbe, ma non voglio che sia cosí.
> Cosa posso dirti, io ho scritto qui per capire se in realtá é possibile riprendere un rapporto d'amore, mentre ora c'é solo rancore e odio da parte mia. Non capisco la tua reazione finale, non conosci la nostra storia e non sai quanto ci ho messo io dentro questa storia.
> 
> ...


Agnellina... perchè ha paura di perderti, perchè ora ti ha provocato un dolore e ne è pentita, vorrebbe non averlo mai fatto..
Perchè ti guarda e sa di essere in torto.

Il grassetto: qua dentro in tanti hanno perdonato o cercato di perdonare. Ma non tutti sono in grado. Non è un pregio o un difetto, essere in grado di perdonare. Ma se tu sei così categorico, se non provi a capirla -non giustificarla, ma capire la fragilità della carne davanti alle tentazioni- se non provi ad ascoltare le sue ragioni, ti dico subito che potresti altrettanto chiudere subito, invece che andare avanti a stillicidio per mesi.
Una mia amica si tiene gioiosamente il suo uomo parecchio farfallone.
Un'altra ha mollato il fidanzato solo per averlo scoperto a chattare in internet, ed era chiarissimo che non era successo nulla di nulla.
Entrambi i comportamenti sono "giusti" perchè sono i loro, sono le decisioni che le fanno stare bene.

Cmq. Io ho tradito il mio ex. Me ne chiese i motivi. Glieli dissi. Un discorso lungo e accorato, come non ne facevamo da... sempre?
Alla fine, anche se era stato in silenzio, non aveva ascoltato nulla, era stato in attesa solo di quelle parole che potessero confermarlo del fatto che io ero una troia schifosa, stronza egoista ed infame.

Sulla tua ultima domanda, se davvero è seria...
Non parlo per esperienza personale, ma conosco...

Sei in un momento di stanca e di crisi a casa. Arriva il bel tomo che ti farfalleggia, ti fa sentire corteggiate etc etc.
Vieni abbagliata da questo miraggio di novità, di sentirti di nuovo bene, capita (e certi bei tomi sono specializzati).
Arriva il dubbio...

e magari vai all'appuntamento, e quando lo vedi in faccia, un uomo arrapato, tutto lì, ti svegli e capisci che ti stava servendo un bel sogno su un piatto d'argento, e scappi via.
Perchè il tuo uomo vale più di una scopata.

Che ne dici?


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si certo sulla minorenne era una battuta resta il fatto che se ricevo una lettera che inizia con bella topona sono il tuo topino la cestino



Dai...

Io sarà bimba dentro, perchè i vezzeggiativi li uso eccome, e non mi limito a tesoro e amore 
Okkey, allora se ti invio una lettera d'amore, so già che la cestini :mrgreen:


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> conta conte
> conte..........
> scontrini non ne ho mai trovati.....
> la camicia è stata un gesto di lei postumo alla scoperta....
> ...



Mi intrometto, scusa...

Farsi scoprire perchè non si sa più come liberarsi di una donna, non ho mai conosciuto casi ma chissà...

Di certo io all'epoca mi sono fatta scoprire in modo talmente idiota, talmente cretino, talmente evitabile, che sono assolutamente convinta di averlo fatto inconsciamente per fare finire quell'agonia che era il nostro matrimonio.


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Settembre 2012)

sicomeno ha detto:


> guarda io non avrei problemi a convivere col dolore, ho passato molto di peggio. Il fatto é che vorrei una donna accanto a me non una ragazzina, se devo fare da padre no non sono disposto, me ne trovo una anche 18enne ma giá matura.



Abbi pazienza, ma ora qualunque fosse il suo atteggiamento troveresti qualcosa di sbagliato.

Se non si dimostrasse agnellina ti incazzeresti perchè non si dimostra consapevole di quello che ti ha fatto.
E il suo atteggiamento dipende anche da te. 
Che dovrebbe fare, quella tutta normale se tu già due volte hai minacciato di lasciarla?

Come te, anche lei ha bisogno di tempo, o meglio, entrambi voi due, voi, avete bisogno di tempo per trovare un equilibrio.
Adesso state come durante un trasloco.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Settembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Dai...
> 
> Io sarà bimba dentro, perchè i vezzeggiativi li uso eccome, e non mi limito a tesoro e amore
> Okkey, allora se ti invio una lettera d'amore, so già che la cestini :mrgreen:



Anche perchè conoscendomi (intendo che mi hai visto) se mi chiami topina mi sento leggermente presa per i fondelli:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



Ciao Nau


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Anche perchè conoscendomi (intendo che mi hai visto) se mi chiami topina mi sento leggermente presa per i fondelli:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> Ciao Nau



Bè, se fossi innamorata di te mi sbizzarrirei

pupazzolona mia
mio tenero panino burro e zucchero
farfallina 
tacchettina mia adorata
dolce venere preistorica


----------



## Daniele (19 Settembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mi intrometto, scusa...
> 
> Farsi scoprire perchè non si sa più come liberarsi di una donna, non ho mai conosciuto casi ma chissà...
> 
> Di certo io all'epoca mi sono fatta scoprire in modo talmente idiota, talmente cretino, talmente evitabile, che sono assolutamente convinta di averlo fatto inconsciamente per fare finire quell'agonia che era il nostro matrimonio.


Lo hai fatto per questo e per fargli del male, mi sembra alquanto evidente.


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Settembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Lo hai fatto per questo e per fargli del male, mi sembra alquanto evidente.



Per fargli del male, no.
Anche adesso, con tutto quello che mi ha fatto e mi sta facendo, non gli auguro male, anzi.

Potessi tornare indietro, con la consapevolezza di adesso...
Ma del senno di poi son piene le fosse...


----------



## battiato63 (19 Settembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Lo hai fatto per questo e per fargli del male, mi sembra alquanto evidente.


Daniele c'è  :up:


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Settembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Lo hai fatto per questo e per fargli del male, mi sembra alquanto evidente.



ma poi, perchè sarebbe "evidente" che l'ho fatto per fargli del male?
Tra l'altro, non ho mai sottolineato la questione con te, ma teoricamente credo di rientrare nell'unica categoria di tradimenti "comprensibili" per te.
Almeno, sei stato tu che a un utente o al compagno di una utente hai detto che si "meritava di essere un miserabile beccaccione" per la quantità di mesi in cui si era rifiutato di concedersi, nonostante i chiari, ripetuti, e cristallini avvertimenti.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Settembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Bè, se fossi innamorata di te mi sbizzarrirei
> 
> pupazzolona mia
> mio tenero panino burro e zucchero
> ...


----------



## Daniele (20 Settembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Almeno, sei stato tu che a un utente o al compagno di una utente hai detto che si "meritava di essere un miserabile beccaccione" per la quantità di mesi in cui si era rifiutato di concedersi, nonostante i chiari, ripetuti, e cristallini avvertimenti.


Sti cazzi che sono stato io!!!! Personalmente il non concedersi non è motivo di tradimento a prescindere per me e se il partner trova necessario trovare esternamente un maschione o una troiona da scoparsi vuol dire che il partner è decisamente un animale e basta.
Ritengo che chi dice che ha la "necessità" di fare sesso deve ben scoprire cosa sono per davvero le necessità reali e forse forse è un bel pò viziato per dire tali corbellerie.


----------



## battiato63 (20 Settembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sti cazzi che sono stato io!!!! Personalmente il non concedersi non è motivo di tradimento a prescindere per me e se il partner trova necessario trovare esternamente un maschione o una troiona da scoparsi vuol dire che il partner è decisamente un animale e basta.
> Ritengo che chi dice che ha la "necessità" di fare sesso deve ben scoprire cosa sono per davvero le necessità reali e forse forse è un bel pò viziato per dire tali corbellerie.



DANIELE C'E'......:up:


----------



## Marina60 (20 Settembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sti cazzi che sono stato io!!!! Personalmente il non concedersi non è motivo di tradimento a prescindere per me e se il partner trova necessario trovare esternamente un maschione o una troiona da scoparsi vuol dire che il partner è decisamente un animale e basta.
> Ritengo che chi dice che ha la "necessità" di fare sesso deve ben scoprire cosa sono per davvero le necessità reali e forse forse è un bel pò viziato per dire tali corbellerie.


Non è tutto così semplice però suvvia !!!  sentirsi rifiutato/a  senza nessun motivo apparente,per tanto tempo può portare a cercare intimità , che comprende anche il sesso ovviamente, fuori di casa... sopratutto se hai tentato in tutti i modi di rimettere in piedi un equilibrio spezzato..


----------



## Daniele (20 Settembre 2012)

Marina60 ha detto:


> Non è tutto così semplice però suvvia !!!  sentirsi rifiutato/a  senza nessun motivo apparente,per tanto tempo può portare a cercare intimità , che comprende anche il sesso ovviamente, fuori di casa... sopratutto se hai tentato in tutti i modi di rimettere in piedi un equilibrio spezzato..


Se sei una persona con le palle non lo fai, se sei una  persona terribilmente debole lo fai. Devi decidere tu chi sei e cosa vorresti essere senza nascondersi dietro ad un dito dicendo "Cattivo lui che mi ha considerato poco, è colpa sua, Gneee gnee gneee", perchè l'unica persona che ha il diritto e dovere di considerarti sei te stesso, basta.

Puoi tradire, puoi farlo per motivi più futili e lo capisco, ma non capisco il chiudere un rapporto in questo ignobile modo,


----------



## tesla (20 Settembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Se sei una persona con le palle non lo fai, se sei una  persona terribilmente debole lo fai. Devi decidere tu chi sei e cosa vorresti essere senza nascondersi dietro ad un dito dicendo "Cattivo lui che mi ha considerato poco, è colpa sua, Gneee gnee gneee", perchè l'unica persona che ha il diritto e dovere di considerarti sei te stesso, basta.
> 
> Puoi tradire, puoi farlo per motivi più futili e lo capisco, ma non capisco il chiudere un rapporto in questo ignobile modo,



io rispondo ai tuoi parametri e vado oltre: con scarsa e sofferta intimità non solo non ho cercato altrove, ma sono stata tradita dall'idiota che diceva "sai per me il sesso non è importante".
+10.000 punti coglionaggine per me.


----------



## Daniele (20 Settembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> io rispondo ai tuoi parametri e vado oltre: con scarsa e sofferta intimità non solo non ho cercato altrove, ma sono stata tradita dall'idiota che diceva "sai per me il sesso non è importante".
> +10.000 punti coglionaggine per me.


Pugno in bocca alla coglione da farle perdere gli incisivi e frase "per me invece era importante, stronza!" e passaggio a miglior lido successiva. Sono sempre convinto che l'unico modo per perdonare è solo se si ha un progetto piùù grande, ma chi usa questo per troncare o che usa questo dando scarsa importanza la cosa, non ha capito un cazzo, perchè il metro di paragone in una coppia sull'argomento è quello di chi subisce il tradimento, non del traditore.
Fa male essere traditi e fa male che una bella storia finisca così sia nel caso il tradore se ne vada, sia nel caso il tradito se ne vada, perchè una storia finita in un tradimento (figli o non figli) è una storia totalmente e banalmente inutile. Poi esistono storie che finiscono dopo il tradimento, ma per cause a volte esterne ad esse e comunque quelle sono state da vivere a prescindere.


----------



## Niko74 (20 Settembre 2012)

*R: Tradito, che fare ora?*



Marina60 ha detto:


> Non è tutto così semplice però suvvia !!!  sentirsi rifiutato/a  senza nessun motivo apparente,per tanto tempo può portare a cercare intimità , che comprende anche il sesso ovviamente, fuori di casa... sopratutto se hai tentato in tutti i modi di rimettere in piedi un equilibrio spezzato..


Dici giusto PUÒ portare a cercare fuori ma non è la regola eh


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Settembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sti cazzi che sono stato io!!!! Personalmente il non concedersi non è motivo di tradimento a prescindere per me e se il partner trova necessario trovare esternamente un maschione o una troiona da scoparsi vuol dire che il partner è decisamente un animale e basta.
> Ritengo che chi dice che ha la "necessità" di fare sesso deve ben scoprire cosa sono per davvero le necessità reali e forse forse è un bel pò viziato per dire tali corbellerie.



Hai ragione, non sei stato tu, ero convintissima...


----------



## sicomeno (21 Settembre 2012)

*aggiornamenti*

sono innamorato......e lei di me.....ma non é mia moglie.

Adesso si si complicano le cose, o forse si semplificano. BOH!!!

Help!!!


----------



## Spider (21 Settembre 2012)

sicomeno ha detto:


> sono innamorato......e lei di me.....ma non é mia moglie.
> 
> Adesso si si complicano le cose, o forse si semplificano. BOH!!!
> 
> Help!!!


sicomè..te la vai proprio a cercare, la *frogna*.. ehmm... cioè la rogna!!!!!

guarda che non ti difendiamo più più e mai più.!!!!!!

vai a da fiducia ai traditi... brutte bestie pure loro!

Tebina....lo hai traviato???? 

giura!


----------



## sicomeno (21 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> sicomè..te la vai proprio a cercare, la *frogna*.. ehmm... cioè la rogna!!!!!
> 
> guarda che non ti difendiamo più più e mai più.!!!!!!
> 
> ...


ahahahahah no ma qui é una cosa seria.... na storia seria dico... é colpa mia?? qui er cornuto sono io ciavró pure diritto pure io no? 

tebina beh....mi attira lo ammetto....ma....sono innamorato!!!!!!


----------



## Niko74 (21 Settembre 2012)

sicomeno ha detto:


> sono innamorato......e lei di me.....ma non é mia moglie.
> 
> Adesso si si complicano le cose, o forse si semplificano. BOH!!!
> 
> Help!!!


Mah...eri già innamorato 13 giorni fa quando hai aperto questo thread?
Non lo hai scritto quindi, o ti innamori nel giro di pochi giorni, oppure lo eri già ma aspettavi una conferma di essere ricambiato dall'altra.....

E ora il tuo "vantaggio psicologico" lo hai ancora?


----------



## Marina60 (21 Settembre 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Dici giusto PUÒ portare a cercare fuori ma non è la regola eh


mai detto nè pensato....ma almeno nel mio caso. mio marito ha capito ...forse perchè sa che ce l'ho messa davvero tutta  per salvare il "noi" e non solo dal lato sessuale. Certo potevo chiudere prima, in questo sono stata debole lo ammetto...


----------



## battiato63 (21 Settembre 2012)

sicomeno ha detto:


> Salve a tutti,
> 
> racconto la mia storia brevemente: sono sposato da poco più di 5 anni e posso dire che ho sempre avuto fiducia di mia moglie, non mi ha mai fatto pensare a qualcosa che potesse sfociare in un tradimento. Per motivi personali sono dovuto stare fuori 3 mesi da casa (questo da Ottobre a Dicembre dello scorso anno). Nulla di preoccupante stare fuori 3 mesi secondo me, la nostra relazione la consideravo solida, alcune volte si litiga come tutte le coppie ma sempre abbiamo risolto le cose tra di noi, oltretutto a livello sessuale ci troviamo benissimo. Lei aveva iniziato già da un paio di anni a frequentare una palestra, ma quando tornai da questi 3 mesi la vedevo sempre concentrata sulla palestra, sembrava diventata una cosa molto importante andare li. Nel frattempo poi abbiamo anche cambiato casa e città. Così alcuni giorni fa inizio a indagare facendo domande, non avevo nessuna certezza che lei mi avesse tradito ma avevo una sensazione strana (un prurito? ). Messa alle strette ha confessato che si é vista con un tipo per un tempo durante quei 3 mesi di mia assenza, ci é uscita e sono andati anche in motel una volta. Lei dice che non é potuta arrivare in fondo alla cosa, e che non hanno fatto sesso...che lei non ha piú visto quel tipo e che si é pentita nel momento stesso che stava li per farlo. Io ovviamente non le credo ma so per certo che il tipo non lo vede piú.
> 
> ...



 c'è sempre il tevere no?..:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (21 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> c'è sempre il tevere no?..:mrgreen:



ma perchè tutti nel tevere? inquiniamo anche altrove :mrgreen:


----------



## battiato63 (21 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma perchè tutti nel tevere? inquiniamo anche altrove :mrgreen:


:up:questa è proprio bella 

 ma il mio era un invito a darsi alla pesca..:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



ti stai calando nel personaggio del tuo avatar...:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (21 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> :up:questa è proprio bella
> 
> ma il mio era un invito a darsi alla pesca..:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> ...


da mo che me ce so calata:rotfl:


----------



## battiato63 (21 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> da mo che me ce so calata:rotfl:



:no: nun ce riesci tu nun sai fingere :smile:


----------



## Simy (21 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> :no: nun ce riesci tu nun sai fingere :smile:



:clava:


----------



## battiato63 (21 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :clava:




  azz.....:infermo:


----------



## tesla (21 Settembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Pugno in bocca alla coglione da farle perdere gli incisivi e frase "per me invece era importante, stronza!" e passaggio a miglior lido successiva..


ho visto dei documentari in cui si vede un animale davanti a un coccodrillo o a un leone rimanere cristallizzati e paralizzati dalla paura/sgomento/raccapriccio. 
alcuni stramazzavano a terra svenuti ancora prima di essere toccati dal predatore.
io credo che farei la testa cosa, altro che pugno in bocca; in quei frangenti li, mi sento morire, sento dentro un gelo spaventoso e un rumore dentro di me tipo campana del vetro quando la svuotano.
un frastuono di vetri infranti.

 ho desiderato senz'altro di smazzarle il cranio un po' di qui e un po' di là, ma sono a livello di turbolente fantasie vendicative. 
non sarei mai riuscita a farle del male, senza farmene da sola


----------



## battiato63 (21 Settembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> ho visto dei documentari in cui si vede un animale davanti a un coccodrillo o a un leone rimanere cristallizzati e paralizzati dalla paura/sgomento/raccapriccio.
> alcuni stramazzavano a terra svenuti ancora prima di essere toccati dal predatore.
> io credo che farei la testa cosa, altro che pugno in bocca; in quei frangenti li, mi sento morire, sento dentro un gelo spaventoso e un rumore dentro di me tipo campana del vetro quando la svuotano.
> un frastuono di vetri infranti.
> ...



Tesla mi devo ripetere.. ti amo sempre più..
:up:


----------



## tesla (21 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> Tesla mi devo ripetere.. ti amo sempre più..
> :up:


----------



## battiato63 (21 Settembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


>



 purtroppo questo pc non me la apre cos'era?


----------



## tesla (21 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> purtroppo questo pc non me la apre cos'era?


non ci posso credere, io metto delle perle e non si visualizzano


----------



## battiato63 (21 Settembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> non ci posso credere, io metto delle perle e non si visualizzano



da questo pc non posso.. la vedro a casa :up:


----------



## sicomeno (21 Settembre 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Mah...eri già innamorato 13 giorni fa quando hai aperto questo thread?
> Non lo hai scritto quindi, o ti innamori nel giro di pochi giorni, oppure lo eri già ma aspettavi una conferma di essere ricambiato dall'altra.....
> 
> E ora il tuo "vantaggio psicologico" lo hai ancora?


il tradimento di mia moglie ha scoperchiato un vecchio baule di ricordi bellissimi passati con un'altra persona....e ho cercato le tracce fino ad arrivare a lei. No 13 giorni fa non pensavo a tutto questo.


----------



## Marina60 (21 Settembre 2012)

sicomeno ha detto:


> il tradimento di mia moglie ha scoperchiato un vecchio baule di ricordi bellissimi passati con un'altra persona....e ho cercato le tracce fino ad arrivare a lei. No 13 giorni fa non pensavo a tutto questo.


 è siete già innamorati ????


----------



## Leda (21 Settembre 2012)

sicomeno ha detto:


> il tradimento di mia moglie ha scoperchiato un vecchio baule di ricordi bellissimi passati con un'altra persona....e ho cercato le tracce fino ad arrivare a lei. No 13 giorni fa non pensavo a tutto questo.





Marina60 ha detto:


> è siete già innamorati ????


A volte ho l'impressione che alcuni non vedano l'ora di avere la giustificazione "Tu mi hai tradito" per poter fare anche loro il ca**o che gli pare, senza quasi doversene prendere la responsabilità.


----------



## Marina60 (21 Settembre 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> A volte ho l'impressione che alcuni non vedano l'ora di avere la giustificazione "Tu mi hai tradito" per poter fare anche loro il ca**o che gli pare, senza quasi doversene prendere la responsabilità.


Lungi da me giudicare... io traditrice... ma effettivamente ....


----------



## MillePensieri (21 Settembre 2012)

sicomeno ha detto:


> sono innamorato......e lei di me.....ma non é mia moglie.
> 
> Adesso si si complicano le cose, o forse si semplificano. BOH!!!
> 
> Help!!!





sicomeno ha detto:


> il tradimento di mia moglie ha scoperchiato un vecchio baule di ricordi bellissimi passati con un'altra persona....e ho cercato le tracce fino ad arrivare a lei. No 13 giorni fa non pensavo a tutto questo.


Innamorato in 13 giorni?

A me sembra vendetta, contro-corna con giustificazione.
Ma è quello che ti serve? Vuoi continuare con tua moglie "pareggiando" o che altro?


----------



## demoralizio (21 Settembre 2012)

Beato te... ma non credo che smetterai di soffrire e se succederà beh, avrai risposto alle domande di inizio 3d

in bocca al lupo, comunque!


----------



## Niko74 (21 Settembre 2012)

*R: Tradito, che fare ora?*



Leda ha detto:


> A volte ho l'impressione che alcuni non vedano l'ora di avere la giustificazione "Tu mi hai tradito" per poter fare anche loro il ca**o che gli pare, senza quasi doversene prendere la responsabilità.


La penso esattamente come te


----------



## contepinceton (21 Settembre 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> A volte ho l'impressione che alcuni non vedano l'ora di avere la giustificazione "Tu mi hai tradito" per poter fare anche loro il ca**o che gli pare, senza quasi doversene prendere la responsabilità.


Ma sta tenta...
Se uno ha la moglie rompina ed esigente...
Si sbatte da mane a sera...
Lei in più lo cornifica...
Si dirà ciccio mio fatti capanna no? ( No Mario Capanna testoni)

Mia cara 
Quando le vacche sono scappate dalla stalla
inutile piangere no?

Se una mi tradisce...
Figuriamoci se io ammetterei mai un briciolo di responsabilità...
Ma vogliamo scherzare?

Per finire come?

Ma nemmeno per idea sai?
SPero tanto che i traditi imparino a superare la fase...mi ha tradito perchè ce l'ha con me...

Statenta...
Te me ghe tradio...
vafanculo ti e tutte le to madone...
Mi desso fasso el casso che vojo...
e ti ciavate no?

Ed è così che poi lei sposta tutte le sue problematiche sull'amante...
L'amante flippa 

e lei torna a piangere contrita dal marito no...
dicendo...amo solo te...ho solo che te...(par forza l'amante ti ha scaricato)...

E il marito capisce:
Solo tu sai sopportarmi.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Settembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Beato te... ma non credo che smetterai di soffrire e se succederà beh, avrai risposto alle domande di inizio 3d
> 
> in bocca al lupo, comunque!


:up::up::up::up::up:
Ma quando capiremo di aver sofferto per niente.
Saremo guariti.

Demo...
Ma ci pensi mai a quanto lei potrebbe giocare sopra il tuo dolore eh?

Poverino soffre...
Ergo sono importante per lui.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Settembre 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> La penso esattamente come te


ma scusame ti ti stà tutto semo...
Invesse de investire tempo ed energia nei to controlli...

Facevi mejo ad andare al bar.
A zugare le carte...

E gas terapia...

Pensa che forza avresti ora se non te ne fregasse na beata minchia di quello che fa lei e con chi...
Invece se va avanti così le dirai...scusami se esisto eh?


----------



## Leda (21 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> ma scusame ti ti stà tutto semo...
> Invesse de investire tempo ed energia nei to controlli...
> 
> Facevi mejo ad andare al bar.
> ...



Non avevo capito che l'obiettivo del matrimonio fosse trovare qualcuno di cui non mi sbatte una beata mazza di quello che fa e con chi: stai a vedere che ho decine di potenziali mariti e non me ne ero manco accorta


----------



## contepinceton (21 Settembre 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Non avevo capito che l'obiettivo del matrimonio fosse trovare qualcuno di cui non mi sbatte una beata mazza di quello che fa e con chi: stai a vedere che ho decine di potenziali mariti e non me ne ero manco accorta


Beh mia cara il tradimento insegna questo no?
Altrimenti non si tradirebbe...

Il tradimento spiega

che in realtà

ce ne sbatte solo di noi stessi.


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh mia cara il tradimento insegna questo no?
> Altrimenti non si tradirebbe...
> 
> *Il tradimento spiega
> ...


Ehm...

E questo dovrebbe in qualche modo consolare e rassicurare gli utenti traditi?


----------



## contepinceton (21 Settembre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ehm...
> 
> E questo dovrebbe in qualche modo consolare e rassicurare gli utenti traditi?


No aprire gli occhi no?
Sul fatto che quello che uno fa per sè stesso
Non è detto che sia per fare dispiacere a noi no?

Ma sono robe maschili no?


----------



## Nausicaa (22 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No aprire gli occhi no?
> Sul fatto che quello che uno fa per sè stesso
> Non è detto che sia per fare dispiacere a noi no?
> 
> Ma sono robe maschili no?



Sul primo punto, ok...

Sull'ultima frase, penso che anche tra i maschietti ci siano mondi e mondi di differenze.
Sto leggendo un paio di libri, ti racconterò...


----------



## demoralizio (22 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :up::up::up::up::up:
> Ma quando capiremo di aver sofferto per niente.
> Saremo guariti.
> 
> ...


Pensiero strisciante conte, è anche per questo che va tirato via ossigeno dall'egocentrismo altrui...


----------



## sicomeno (22 Settembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Beato te... ma non credo che smetterai di soffrire e se succederà beh, avrai risposto alle domande di inizio 3d
> 
> in bocca al lupo, comunque!


ti ringrazio demoralizio, e comunque non é vendetta (rispondendo ad altri utenti) é amore vero e proprio.

questo é tutto.


----------



## sicomeno (22 Settembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Beato te... ma non credo che smetterai di soffrire e se succederà beh, avrai risposto alle domande di inizio 3d
> 
> in bocca al lupo, comunque!


ah e comunque CREPI!!!


----------



## Niko74 (22 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> ma scusame ti ti stà tutto semo...
> *Invesse de investire tempo ed energia nei to controlli...*
> 
> Facevi mejo ad andare al bar.
> ...


Da quando l'ho beccata la seconda volta ho smesso con qualsiasi forma di controllo...


----------



## erab (22 Settembre 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Da quando l'ho beccata la seconda volta ho smesso con qualsiasi forma di controllo...


Niko, posso chiederti cosa pensi di fare ora?


----------



## tesla (22 Settembre 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Da quando l'ho beccata la seconda volta ho smesso con qualsiasi forma di controllo...



la seconda volta?


----------



## Simy (22 Settembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> la seconda volta?


non lo sapevi?? sei rimasta indietro!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tesla (22 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> non lo sapevi?? sei rimasta indietro!!!!!!!!!!!!!



oh no che batosta


----------



## Simy (22 Settembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> oh no che batosta


già :blu: 

e la cosa è anche abbastanza fresca:unhappy:


----------



## sicomeno (22 Ottobre 2012)

Eccomi qui di nuovo...

sono al momento della scelta, anche se comunque é giá fatta ormai... Ora sono innamorato di una ragazza che giá conoscevo da tempo, mia moglie mi ha tradito ed in me é scattata la molla di risentire questa ragazza. Era tanto tempo, era tutto dentro di me... 

adesso é il momento in cui io devo fare una scelta... ho tentato di perdonare mia moglie, ma giá dopo una settimana lei aveva un comportamento cosí...come se nulla fosse, giá chattava con persone nuove che ha conosciuto al nuovo lavoro, giá mi trascurava, non gli piace molto la uscita insieme a me, deve comunque sempre avere qualcosa da fare tipo correre... ed io questa dopo una sola settimana da avermi confessato il tradimento sinceramente la vedo come una brutta cosa. Gli ho chiesto esplicitamente "stammi vicino ora, cosí tentiamo di recuperare..." ma nulla.

L'altra ragazza per me é tutto ora, sono innamorato. Voglio stare con lei.... peró mi viene tristezza a lasciare mia moglie, ripensare ai tanti anni trascorsi insieme....lasciarla sola...

 datemi un consiglio. so che non scrivo molto qui peró vi leggo sempre...


----------



## the_fighter (22 Ottobre 2012)

io resto basita........
ma forse e' perche' sono "bigotta inside". mi pare assurdo quello che scrivi.
sei innamorato dell'altra (che e' tutto ora per te)che hai iniziato a frequentare col pretesto che tua moglie ti aveva tradito pero' non te la senti di lasciarla sola.

bah........ so "pepplessa" io

vai avanti.....mai indietro....tua moglie non ha lottato per te,evidentemente inconsciamente non ti vuole.......
fo***tene se resta sola.


----------



## Flavia (22 Ottobre 2012)

sicomeno ha detto:


> Eccomi qui di nuovo...
> 
> sono al momento della scelta, anche se comunque é giá fatta ormai... Ora sono innamorato di una ragazza che giá conoscevo da tempo, mia moglie mi ha tradito ed in me é scattata la molla di risentire questa ragazza. Era tanto tempo, era tutto dentro di me...
> 
> ...


consigli non ne ho
però ti invito a riflettere
dici di essere innamorato di questa ragazza
che molto probabilmente ti è stata vicina
in momenti brutti e bui
e tu sei qui a pensare agli anni trascorsi con tua moglie (che ha altro per la testa)
stai attento perchè potresti fare molto male a questa persona
che secondo me più che del bene non ti ha fatto
e se tu con leggerezza ed egoismo
le farai del male 
il tuo comportamento 
sarà a dir poco inqualificabile
( in realtà il termine da usare è un altro)


----------



## Flavia (22 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> non lo sapevi?? sei rimasta indietro!!!!!!!!!!!!!


non lo sapevo nemmeno io
mi dispiace tanto
a quanto pare l'indole è difficile mutarla


----------



## Simy (23 Ottobre 2012)

Ma qualcuno ha notizie di Niko??????????


----------



## Quibbelqurz (24 Ottobre 2012)

sicomeno ha detto:


> Eccomi qui di nuovo...
> 
> sono al momento della scelta, anche se comunque é giá fatta ormai... Ora sono innamorato di una ragazza che giá conoscevo da tempo, mia moglie mi ha tradito ed in me é scattata la molla di risentire questa ragazza. Era tanto tempo, era tutto dentro di me...
> 
> ...


hai già deciso e cosa ci vieni a chiedere? 

cambia vita e fai in modo di non essere abbandonato anche la seconda volta


----------



## sicomeno (1 Novembre 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> consigli non ne ho
> però ti invito a riflettere
> dici di essere innamorato di questa ragazza
> che molto probabilmente ti è stata vicina
> ...


hai ragione... in questi giorni in cui sono lontano da tutte e due penso ancora un po a mia moglie, le cose passate insieme , le piccole cose...ma devo essere sincero, la ragazza di cui sono innamorato ora é tutto ció che voglio!! non potrei mai ferirla, voglio stare con lei!! Il ricordo di mia moglie puó solo far danno, perché poi le ho dato molte opportunitá per non farmi andare via...io non devo pensarci, non devo cadere nella trappola dei ricordi.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (1 Novembre 2012)

sicomeno ha detto:


> hai ragione... in questi giorni in cui sono lontano da tutte e due penso ancora un po a mia moglie, le cose passate insieme , le piccole cose...ma devo essere sincero, la ragazza di cui sono innamorato ora é tutto ció che voglio!! non potrei mai ferirla, voglio stare con lei!! Il ricordo di mia moglie puó solo far danno, perché poi le ho dato molte opportunitá per non farmi andare via...io non devo pensarci, non devo cadere nella trappola dei ricordi.


la trappola dei ricordi persiste fin quando non cessi di vergognarti delle tue misfatte. ci sono due vie di uscita, una è lasciar passare del tempo, l'altra è pagare il pegno


----------



## sicomeno (2 Novembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> la trappola dei ricordi persiste fin quando non cessi di vergognarti delle tue misfatte. ci sono due vie di uscita, una è lasciar passare del tempo, l'altra è pagare il pegno


ma quali misfatte? mia moglie mi ha messo le corna...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (2 Novembre 2012)

sicomeno ha detto:


> ma quali misfatte? mia moglie mi ha messo le corna...


nel tradimento non c'è solo un colpevole.


----------

